# The Gymno-background



## VLEKKIE

Hi,

Tim, my buddy, and I make backgrounds for big tanks (minimum 200x70x80-cm tanks or +1000 liter).









This is the first background that Tim and I build.









This is the second background that we build.


We build these backgrounds during the wintertime, 'cause then it's too cold for us to leave our appartments. Usually, it takes us about six months before we complete one background. Currently, we're building a new one. For this background we let ourselves get inspired by a lot of things.









For instance by this paludarium, made by Raf Denier.



















As you notice, there is a lot of natural peed used in this Paludarium. We will do the same (together with soil, mulch, straw, pieces of wood, leaves and other natural items). In the end, we will put 4 layers of epoxy over the natural items and so seal them off from their environement, preventing any putrefication of the elements that we use.

The fish for this tank will be:
1 couple Gymnogeophagus balzanii.
1 couple Altolamprologus calvus (black)
1 Erpetoichthys calabaricus
4 Agamyxis pectinifrons
8 Macrognathus aculeatus
6 Sturisoma panamese


----------



## VLEKKIE

First of all, I hope that you'll understand that English isn't my mother-language, since I'm a Fleming and in Flanders we talk Dutch.

This background will have 4 components. 1. pile of rocks on the left side of the tank (finished), 2. A hollowed tree on the right side of the tank (building), 3. Roots that lay over the pile of rocks from the upper left corner (at the backside of the tank) going downwards to about half the tank (yet to build), 4. the actual background (yet to make).

I'm sorry to throw you all in the middle of our work, but what else can I do?









We start the day with fitting pieces of a plaster caster.









We took the decision to make a bottom to the tree.









Why we took this decision..?









Becomes later unclear...









But, for the moment, it still remains to be...









A very pleasent occupational therapy...









Isn't that the case, Tim..?









Eh..? Tim..?









Our artificial tree has a bottom.


















As you all can see.









It is time to cut through elastics.









What I'm doing here.


















Then we make the holes for plants a bit bigger.


















Alright, that's finished.









Ayla and the real Vlekkie.









On this plate, there was one sandwich with cheese.









Alright, we're about to make tile adhesive.









For this, one drill is needed.









2 kilo of dry tile adhesive and 480 ml of water.









Ayla.









I mix those ingredients.









When the tile adhesive is ready, I put the drill away.









I start.


















'Are we going to play, now?'









Soon, the supply of tile adhesive runs dry.









Bert lends me a hand to take the next three kilo of dry tile adhesive.









Vlekkie.









In the meantime, I keep on working.









Tim and Ayla.









Bert and I.


















Ayla and Vlekkie.









I keep on working.









Tim and I decide to scrape (?) the wet tile adhesive.









Me, at work with a small stick. On the background, Boogy is seated.









Later, I use a thicker stick.


















The result.


















Tim and I.


----------



## VLEKKIE

First, I let you see how I solved the problem of lack of space on the shelf, where I keep my paints. The little pots with screws and plugs are standing now one shelf lower and I have a complete shelf cleared for all the paints.









These colours all belong to the 'Colores-del-Mundo'-line of Levis.









So, we make a color-card especially for them.









That we're starting, now.


















While Tim's having a cup of tea...









I'm drinking a hot-chocomilk.









While we continue working...









Our color card keeps growing...









Until it's finished.









Our used brushes.









Of course we have accidents, too.









But, if that's the case, we use INSTANET.









So, it's solved.









I store away our color card.









Tim realises that the time has come to coat our tree with tile adhesive.









But, this time we want to make paintable tile adhesive.









So, we take the ingridients: dry tile adhesive and water.









And, we mix them until we reach a liquid mixture.









Good, we start.









Tim.













































We make fresh portions of tile adhesive when the old ones are finished.









Me.




































In the meantime, Vlekkie and Ayla are having fun together.


















Another portion.













































The result of the day.


----------



## VLEKKIE

I still have these for you.






















I also don't know why, but everything appears here two times...


----------



## sion342

Awesome work ! Congratulation.


----------



## tcald429

Backgrounds look great, really cool to see all the pictures and how they come together, keep us updated.


----------



## coralbandit

You guys are building some awesome backgrounds!Thanks for the step by step detail,much appreciated!


----------



## VLEKKIE

sion342 said:


> Awesome work ! Congratulation.


Thank you very much, Sion, for your much appreciated comment!


----------



## VLEKKIE

tcald429 said:


> Backgrounds look great, really cool to see all the pictures and how they come together, keep us updated.


Thank you very much, Tcald, for your generous compliment!









Well, there are a lot more pics on the way. As I said, Tim and I build our backgrounds in the wintertime and that period lasts here until April or May. So, we don't think our background will be finished before the spring. Since we work almost daily (except on Mondays), that means a lot of pics. *#3

If you're interested to see how we did so far, you can always visit my blog: De Wereld Volgens Dirk G. / The World According To Dirk G. 

I'm planning to keep you all updated by (almost) one reportage daily. :good-news:


----------



## VLEKKIE

coralbandit said:


> You guys are building some awesome backgrounds!Thanks for the step by step detail,much appreciated!


I thank you very much, Coralbandit, for your kind words!









You're very welcome!









I think you like big tanks too, isn't it? Though filled with salt-water? *question


----------



## coralbandit

I keep both fw and salt.In your intro you said 5 tanks +1000L .Is that total or are they 1000L each?I have a 180G and 120G(those are my two largest).


----------



## majerah1

This is awesome work! I have been wanting to do my own back grounds and have never quite figured out how and you guys have come up with a perfect way. They absolutely amazing!

Also your English is very good.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Bert came by yesterday to drop my next two camera's, that I've bought because they were sold at discount (solden).









The starting position. We have coated our tree with 1 layer of paintable tile adhesive.









But, different spots still look green...









From the PU-foam.









So, we make one portion of paintable tile adhesive...









In order to coat the last remnants of PU-foam.



























Pics of me, at work.









Bert comes by.









And, as always, there's Vlekkie and Ayla.









Alright, I'm going to make tile adhesive in order to finish the tree.









I take 2 kilo dry tile adhesive and 500 ml water.









And, mix these ingredients.









A few moments later, the tile adhesive is made.



























Pics of me, sculpting.



























While Tim and Bert are giving me sound technical advice.









I enter the room.









Only to loose my slipper.









I finish the tree.



























The result.









After work...









We clean up...









Under the watchfull eye of Bert.


----------



## VLEKKIE

coralbandit said:


> I keep both fw and salt.In your intro you said 5 tanks +1000L .Is that total or are they 1000L each?I have a 180G and 120G(those are my two largest).


Well, if I'm not mistaken, that means that you have a tank of approximately 630 liter and 420 liter. That are allready serious tanks! *w3

I have approval to install 5 taks (1: 200x70x80 = 1000 liter = appr. 285 US Gallon, 2: 350x70x80 = 1700 liter = appr. 490 US Gallon, 3: 250x70x80 = 1200 liter = appr. 350 US Gallon, 4: 270x70x80 = 1325 liter = 380 US Gallon, 5: 240x70x80 = 1150 liter = appr. 330 US Gallon) in my appartement. The first three are coming for sure (over a period of three years). These tanks are for my living. The last two, are optional. These tanks belong in my bureau.


----------



## VLEKKIE

majerah1 said:


> This is awesome work! I have been wanting to do my own back grounds and have never quite figured out how and you guys have come up with a perfect way. They absolutely amazing!
> Also your English is very good.


I thank you very much, Majerah, for your kind words!









Well, we'll guide you through the whole process. And, if that's taking too long or I can help you in any way by giving you some advice, I hope that you just let me know! 

I thank you very much! Although my English is only the result of watching tv and listening to songs in the English language. I've never studied English in depth. Though its foundations may be sound, with technical terms I have no experience at all. So, I'm counting on you all to correct me, whenever I use the wrong term. :two_plus_two_equals


----------



## coralbandit

VLEKKIE said:


> Well, if I'm not mistaken, that means that you have a tank of approximately 630 liter and 420 liter. That are allready serious tanks! *w3
> 
> I have approval to install 5 taks (1: 200x70x80 = 1000 liter = appr. 285 US Gallon, 2: 350x70x80 = 1700 liter = appr. 490 US Gallon, 3: 250x70x80 = 1200 liter = appr. 350 US Gallon, 4: 270x70x80 = 1325 liter = 380 US Gallon, 5: 240x70x80 = 1150 liter = appr. 330 US Gallon) in my appartement. The first three are coming for sure (over a period of three years). These tanks are for my living. The last two, are optional. These tanks belong in my bureau.


I thought I had pretty large tanks,but can't wait to see yours,especially with those fantastic backgrounds.


----------



## VLEKKIE

coralbandit said:


> I thought I had pretty large tanks,but can't wait to see yours,especially with those fantastic backgrounds.


You have, Coralbandit, I assure you! 

After all, you don't have to be totally crazy, like me. *laugh out loud

Well, if you have the patience, you will see them. The first (that I have standing empty in my appartment) will be ready by spring. The second is planned by spring, next year and the third one is scheduled for over two years. *old dude


----------



## VLEKKIE

Our mould, now. As you notice, there is a plastic sheet stretched over it.


















The tree lays in the mould, ready to be airbrushed. Whether this will have the desired effect, we really can't tell for the moment.


















The airbrush.









The buttons to operate the airbrush. Hopefully everything still works as it should.









The airbrush-paints and the airbrush-cleaner.









The airbrush-gun.









That's it for today...









My old camera defenitely stopped working during this photoshoot. A moment of silence... 


















The tank for this background (= 200x70x80-cm = 1000 liter = appr. 286 US Gallons, if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## VLEKKIE

We want to find out if our airbrush still works, today.









The gun.









With the needle going straight through it.









Tim tests the airbrush by writing his name with water on the mould.









Everything is ready to start.









Of course we hit the jackpot, when we filled the reservoir of paint for the first time.









There is always Ayla.


















And, Vlekkie









Tim gives me paint.









And follows what happens with interest and tension.









My first result.









Tim comes to check it.









And, gives it his approval.









I continue.









Ever farther.









The reservoir of paint is empty.









I have my doubts with the base-colour.









This is it...









But, Tim doesn't doubt.









Bert is already busy with taking a second portion of paint.









While I'm waiting.









Bert gives me paint.









Here we go again...









That's it for today.









The result.









We didn't succeed today in airbrushing the whole inside of the tree in its base-colour.









And, it's rather difficult to show you our progress.









To achieve that, we must manipulate the tree, which is difficult for us because of its weight.









But, it remains a fun object...









To take pictures off...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Tim and Ayla...









While Tim's taking a nap...









We're starting.


















I sink ever lower...









In the vague hope that I'm still able to see what I do...









Anyway, Bert rings at the door...









And it becomes a whole evening, like that.









These are Jola and Monique.









We had agreed to go to a performance with them, tonight.









But, it was too cold to go outside (-9 C).









So, they came by









The result of the day.









Taken with a flash.









Or, without a flash.









The bottom of the hollowed tree.









On that arm, additional paint needs to be sprayed.


----------



## tcald429

Looking good, anxious to see it complete.


----------



## VLEKKIE

tcald429 said:


> Looking good, anxious to see it complete.


Well, we hope so! 

We're very anxious, too. However, to tell you the truth, this tree won't be finished before the end op April - May... *J/D*


----------



## VLEKKIE

This is my latest weapon in my fight with the service of assistance: a dictaphone.









And, this is its manual. Very clear, isn't it? And I thought that mankind was already passed the use of hieroglyphs...









This has my Dutch friend forgotten here, when she was around the passed few days.









Alright, there is the airbrush.









Its colours and official cleaner.









Instanet, our invention, and a plastic jar to spray the gun empty.









There is a light pointed to our tree.









Our two black 'Duvels' (heavy beer brewed in Flanders).









I drink.









The airbrush needs to be lead to its proper place...









And, wires need to be untangled.









Some yellow needs to be sperayed.


















And that's what Tim is doing now.









A temporary result.


















Tim continues to spray.









The airbrush.









While we are spraying the layer of Sepia.









The result, taken without a flash.









And, with a flash.









I try to find out if it's dark enough.









An especially precarious enterprise.









We decide to use three other colours.









Whiskey, Sienna and Olive-Green.









I turn our tree.









And, relocate the light.









Here we go...









The bottom part with the colour whiskey. You're right; its not so visible. But, that wasn't our intention.









Our gun rests.









I start with the colour Sienna.









While our airbrush keeps pumping...


















First, the bottom part.









And, after that the upper part.









The bottom part, with a flash.









And, without a flash.









The upper part, with a flash.









After that, we turn the tree and it's again Tim's turn.









To spray the last colour: olive-green.




































The result of more than 4 hours of work, taken without a flash.




































And, with a flash.


I think we succeeded to give the inside of our artificial tree a dirty look. Our work with the airbrush is done for the moment. At least, according to us...


----------



## VLEKKIE

These pictures are taken under a Phillips T8-light, 830, 18 watt. Like this one, there are coming 4 lights above my tank. So, this is a so realistic picture as possible. Although we lack the refraction of water and the canopy of the Valisneria gigantea. And this means: in the end, we don't know how our tree will look, once in my tank.


















This is the Levis-Lacquer (?) we're going to use for the parts that represent dirt.









For instance.



























The parts that represent dirt are done.


















I finish a detail.









It's time for something else.









The painting of the grains (?).









In Levis-Wallpaint D6.05.15.


















That gives this result.


















Not bad, I think.


















Now, we're going to experiment.









Experiment 1.









Experiment 2.









In the end, I decide to give our bask the look of experiment 2.









And, we'll take it from there...


----------



## tcald429

Looking good, I think you all definitely have more patience than I do, lots of time invested but i'm sure it is more than worth it in the end.


----------



## VLEKKIE

tcald429 said:


> Looking good, I think you all definitely have more patience than I do, lots of time invested but i'm sure it is more than worth it in the end.


I thank you very much for your compliment, Tcald! *w3

It's not a matter of having patience or not. It's a matter of time. We're able to perform this because every year it is, during the wintertime, too cold for us to venture outside our home. And, as you know, a person needs something to do during that period. We've agreed that we would build one background each year, so we can invest 6 months of work, on a more or less regular base. But, how many people can say that? 

Well, we hope so. Wait and see... *pc


----------



## VLEKKIE

Allright, we agreed that we were going to paint our tree in this colour: coffee-bean of Levis.


















We start.


















Of course, we spilled again...


















What needed to cleaned up...


















Temporary results.


















We inspect the result.









It isn't too bad.









The time for mysery has come... We need to decide how to continue...









And, you don't know that, when it's the first time that you make a tree...









Even Tim gets a headache of it...









After much talking, I decide...









It will be the colour Kenia-Intensive of the Colores-del-Mundo line of Levis.


















I start.









While Bert has joined us.









Like a professional...









I draw lines...









From the upper-side until the bottom side...









While Vlekkie expleains to Ayla that she is in her way...









And solves the situation in such a way...









That she's the only one, receiving Tim's attention...









Cats will always be cats...









While doggies remain doggies...


















Progress is being made.


















A succeeded picture without flash with a more or less realistic reproduction (?) of colour.









In contradiction with this one.


















A temporary result.









Let's call it a night...









Today, I've put Shady Orange B80 of Levis at the sides.









With this result.









This concludes our tree for now. But, I'm not happy with the result. So, other episodes will follow.


----------



## VLEKKIE

As you can see, we've coated our tree with a primer, today.









I wasn't happy at all with the way things were going. I'm NOT a 'painter', I never wanted to be one and will never become one. We even don't have any brushes to 'paint' and our sufaces are no slick canvases. The results that we produce, will be met by using an airbrush, 'our babe' (compressor + paint gun) or by making stamps. And, that's it.









The inside looked allright, according to me. But, we spoiled some drops of black paint (Levis-Lacquer) on it. Considering that, a tabula rasa seemed to be the best sollution.


As a point of reference, here are two pictures that will show you where I want to end. It's not as if we're going to end there, because these two pieces are made by professionals. But, it never hurts to aim as high as you can.




















I've never been able to find the names of the guy(s) who made these two pieces. If someone amongst you recognizes these pieces, please, contact me. Then, I can fix this error... Thank you!


----------



## VLEKKIE

Tim and Ayla are in the house...









So, we start...









As ever, I untangle wires.


















I begin with the colour jaune soleil / ocre of the brand Airbrush Pro-Color.



























The first results.









Then, I turn the tree...









And, continue to work...









Again, there needs to be flown low, in order to still see something...









I adapt.









The inside of our tree has its base-colour.









A temporary result.









The next colour that's being sprayed, is Whiskey of Airbrush Pro-Color.



























Temporary result.









After that comes the colour Siena of Airbrush Pro-Color.



























Of course, I spilled some paint...


















The result with Siena.









A nice picture of the inside of the tree, without flash.









The bottom side looks like this.


















Tim at work.









Like that, we reach each corner.









I work on...









Until our gun jams...









You can see for yourself how dirty the parts of the gun have become...









So, it will need to soack for a night...









We've stopped...









Halfway the colour Cafe of Airbrush Pro-Color...









So, tomorrow, we have to finish with this colour...









And, the next will be the layer of Sepia of Aero-Color...


----------



## VLEKKIE

I drove this morning to my shop...









And, along the way, I took these pictures...









The Mosdijk.









The Oever.









A tree on The Oever.









On the bridge to Duffel, across the Nete-channel...









I had this view.









When I left the shop through its backdoor...









It was still sunny.


















So, I decide to make a detour.



























And, return home...


















By following Neerloop...









The view on the bridge to Duffel, across the Nete-channel, on the way home.









I've bought this, in the shop.









And, these are the parts of an airbrush-gun.









'I'm pretty, no?'


















Ayla, as cannibal...









'Can I have my hand back, Ayla?'









The Instanet is ready to use.









I start the day with untangling wires...









As ever...









The wires of new lights, that I've just bought.


















While I'm busy, Ayla and Vlekkie play...


















The result, when the work with the colour Cafe of Airbrush Pro-Color, is done...









Still one colour...









The colour Sepia of Aero-Color.









So, this colour...









The result.









The bottom piece, lightened by a lamp and without flash.



























A picture, taken from inside our tree.









This is it, for today. Tomorrow, when I'll show you our tree in daylight, better pictures will be available.


----------



## VLEKKIE

This is the upper-side of the inside of our tree.









I think, it succeeded well.









The bottom side of the inside of our tree. Also succeeded.









A picture, right through our tree.









First I need a piece of cloth...









Because I've spilled again.









After cleaning up, I let you know...









That my technical advisor, Tim, solved a major problem. How were we supposed to protect the work on the inside, when we were going to spray paint on the outside?









The sollution excists out of three steps: 1: turning the tree upright, 2: take a garbage bag and stick it in the tree, 3: fill the garbage bag with old clothes.









One problem solved, the other born. Because the sheet of plastic hangs over our tree.









Well, listen to me...









We're putting boxes next to our tree and the problem is sloved...









That's it...









So, I'm going to do just as I said...









Our two musclemen, standing side by side.









An intimate moment with 'our babe'...


















The works are done.









We have Levis-paint (Shady Orange B80) standing by...









I start...








...
I continue...









I turn the tree...









And, finish him...









The result.









Tim and I are talking about how to proceed.


















We've chosen for a light colour.









The result.









But, according to me, it is incorrectly sprayed.









I see a future in Kenia-Intensive of the 'Colores-del-Mundo'-line of Levis...









But, that will be for tomorrow...


----------



## coralbandit

That looks awesome and you are very particular.I thought the first version looked good, but the second attempt(especially the inside{I assume is complete}) looks great!Looking forward to your completed work of art.


----------



## VLEKKIE

coralbandit said:


> That looks awesome and you are very particular.I thought the first version looked good, but the second attempt(especially the inside{I assume is complete}) looks great!Looking forward to your completed work of art.


Thank you very much, CoralBandit, for both your compliments! *w3

I guess, you're right, I'm a bit particular. But, we're trying to develop a method to build really natural looking backgrounds. We've solved all the problems (rocks, wood and trees that are fully integrated in the actual background, roots coming forward is the tank, ...), except for one: making a tree (or, wood) as a non-integrated part of the actual background. And, that's why this is taking all this effort. Because we know that building really natural looking backgrounds lays within our grasp, we don't want to yield before we've reached our goal. 

Once we've got a full-proof method, building backgrounds is going to be easy... *banana dance


----------



## VLEKKIE

This morning. Eddy and Tim are waiting for me.









It's going to be a busy day, today.









So, Eddy starts to fill syringes with Levis-Paint. Here, he's taking dark-green.









That's laying next to the syringes with Kenia-Intensive.









Eddy keeps busy, for a while...









Until we have this palette of colours...


















Of course, Silleke was there, too...









Eddy leaves and I point Tim to our work...









You all know of the adventures of yesterday, when we ended by admitting that, the way we worked, was no way at all. And, yet, I saw a sollution...









We had to fool our paint-spray in believing that in fact it was an airbrush...









And, the first results told me that this was possible...









But, it needed to be against a dark background: Kenia Intensive.









After those results, I immediately start to work...









And, persevere...









After a while, it's finished...









Without a flash...









And, with a flash. On this picture you can see very clear the tiny bit that still needs to be done.









And, without a flash. Now, he's finished.









We continue immediately...









With the second colour: dark-green.









And, that gives such an affect...









With flash...


















And, without flash...









The next colour...









With flash...









And, without flash...









In the meantime, Bert has joined us...









And, he's filling syringes...



























Of course, there's Ayla...



























And, Vlekkie...









'I'm pretty, no?'









We have again a palette of colours...









And, somewhere stands a tree...









So, I hurry to start working...









Because, it's near 21.00 h...









And, at 22.00 h the fun is over...









Because 'our babe' is too loud...


















Pictures of me, working...









After a while, Tim comes to check on my progress...









A temporary result...









While Ayla is asleep...


















And, Tim is encouraging me to keep busy...


















I persevere...



























Temporary results...









Then, Bert steals the show...









By lifting our artificial tree...









And, making him empty...









The end result...









With flash...









Whether you like this tree or not, depends on personal prefrences...









But, he looks real enough to be natural...









If we dress him up with natural elements like soil, peet, mulch, leaves, ornamental bark, ...









Without a flash...


----------



## VLEKKIE

You may have seen our artificial tree like this before...


















Photographed, with a flash...









However, like this...









You haven't seen him yet...









Photographed, without a flash...









This shot needs a flash. However, a flash is NO guarantee on a more or less realistic reproduction of colours. The next pictures are proof of that...









Taken, with a flash...









And, without a flash...









With a flash...









Without a flash...









With a flash...









Without a flash...









With a flash...









Of course, there's me...









Tim...









And, Ayla...









We're going to retouch our artificial tree...









After he fixed the black spots on the base-plate...









Tim goes on, retouching our artificial tree...









Me, working...









Again, photographed with a flash...









And, without a flash...









With a flash, under a lamp of Phillips, T8, 830, 18 watt.


















Without a flash, under a lamp of Phillips, T8, 830, 18 watt.


















With a flash...









Without a flash...









And, so this evening comes to an end...


----------



## coralbandit

Looking real good;REAL and GOOD!


----------



## VLEKKIE

coralbandit said:


> Looking real good;REAL and GOOD!


Thank you very much for both your compliments, Coralbandit!









Yes, I guess you're right... This time, after many trials and making even more errors - of which you only witnessed the last ones - we succeeded to make a tree (or, a piece of wood) look more or less natural... Personally, this means a lot to me... Because, now I know that we can build anything we like ánd give it a natural appearance... In the futur, we will be limited by our imagination only in regard of building backgrounds for aquariums... And that means a lot... *banana dance


----------



## VLEKKIE

A picture of my interior.









And of our tree, photographed with a flash.









What are we going to do, today?









I thought about stamping algae on our artificial tree.









These are our colours to stamp algae, taken with a flash.









And, without a flash.



























I started very modestly...









Untill I reach this...









I use Java Intensive of the 'Colores-del-Mundo'-line of Levis...









After that, I brighten it up with Java Pure van de 'Colores-del-Mundo'-line of Levis...









After that, I make it darker again with Java Intensive...









Soon, I arrive here...









I work on...









This corner needs some algae...









So, a few moments later, it looks like this...









All of this leads to 4 pictures of the result...









So, these pictures...









The pictures are taken without a flash...









So, the reproduction of colours is more or less realistic...









However, you have to bear in mind that the algae were still wet, when these pictures were taken...


----------



## Bluebone

i'm definitely going to be following this thread. lots of great stuff going here and i can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Bluebone said:


> i'm definitely going to be following this thread. lots of great stuff going here and i can't wait to see how this turns out.


You're very welcome, Bluebone! *w3

Well, we build a background while we live our lives. So, 6 days out of 7 you can expect here progress-reports. Sometimes we're in a stalemate. And, like you saw, sometimes we restart because the result disappoints us... *chicken dance

We are very curious, too! But, alas, I have to warn you, the end of our project 2013 isn't sheduled before the end of April... *J/D*

After that comes the summertime, when we can and will go outside. Half november, it's getting too cold again and we start our project 2014 (a Riverbank-Background for a 1700-liter (= appr. 486 US-Gallon) tank! *banana dance


----------



## VLEKKIE

Allright, Boogie is present.









And, Tim is here like always.









I'm waiting for the epoxy...









That Tim has made...









We're putting one layer of epoxy on the outside of our tree.









But, only as a protective measure.









The layers to make the background waterproof will come later.









So, you've all seen Bert passing by. He needed Tim.









So, I remain behind with Boogie...









And, as you can see...









A defenceless, disabled person couldn't possibly dream of a better photographer...









The result, taken with a flash.









Without a flash.









With a flash.









Without a flash.









With a flash.









Without a flash.









With a flash.









And, without a flash...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today...









We coated the inside of our tree with one layer of epoxy...









Only for protective reasons.


















Tim, at work...



























Me, working...


















I put a last hand at our tree.









The result.


















Of course, there's Ayla...


















And, Vlekkie.









Our tree, photographed with a flash.


















And, without flash.









'That's all, folks!'


----------



## VLEKKIE

Our supply of flexible tubes isn't varied enough to start to make roots.









I needed to go to our shop for materials.









But, today was the end of a period of frost and rain was expected.









So, that meant supercooled rain that turns to ice the moment that it hits the ground.









So, I never went to the shop...









That's why Tim is occupying himself with other things...









Like painting numbers on these wooden boxes, for instance.









As you all can see...









Ayla and Vlekkie were here, too...









After the frontsides...


















Came the backsides...









Tomorrow, I'll undertake a new attempt to reach the shop...


















In the meantime, the wooden boxes are standing neatly on their place...









In my bureau...


----------



## VLEKKIE

These are the flexible tubes that I still have from our project of last year.









And, these are the new ones. Five other measurements are joining the three we still had.









That seemed enough for me...









We need this, in order to make artificial roots...









Wire...









First, I measure the distance that this root needs. It appears to be 100 cm (about 3.33333 feet). I try to take into calculation how I want to lead this root and add 60 cm (about 2 feet).









I start to bend the wire straight. This is the first meter (= 100 cm = 3.3333 feet).









I estimate that this is about 150 cm (= 5 feet).









What needs to be checked, of course...


















I arrive at 160 cm.









I cut through the wire.









And, start at the second piece.









When Vlekkie suddenly shows up in front of me...









And, decides...









To check this wire out...









The wire is approved of and a few moments later the second wire lays at the side of the first.









I take a flexible tube and pull it over the two pieces of wire.









Then, it is the turn for the next wire.









Two roots are born.









And, are waiting on what will happen to them, in the future...









That's it for today...


----------



## kyng

wow, that is some serious time you put in to it, awesome job guys!


----------



## VLEKKIE

kyng said:


> wow, that is some serious time you put in to it, awesome job guys!


Yeah, but we've got plenty of time during the winter. That's because it's too cold for us to venture outside our appartments. So, during 6 months in a year we're locked in our homes, anyway. This just helps us to pass the time... *#3

We thank you very much for your compliment, Kyng!


----------



## VLEKKIE

First I take the front root out of the mould. This one is for later. We start off with the root that layed in the back.









I bend the wires, so they can't slide down, anymore.









After that, I do the same at the other side, so our root is fixed.









Because there was a lot of wire in surplus, with that root, you get a construction like this.









I bend the root, until it has the shape that I had in mind.









And, place it on the rocks. Perfect. For the moment, the root that occupies the back of the mould, is finished. Now, it's time for the root that lays in front.









The beginning is the same.









The end, too.









Only because I intend to give this root bifurcations (?)...









I trim it.









I return the root to its place... Perfect...









Then, I measure the minimal distance a root requires, if he would be here.









That was 40 cm (about 1.33333 foot)









So, I take 70 cm (about 2.33333 feet).









That way, I make two wires.









Like this...









I cut a piece of hose, but 1 size smaller...









I unroll the wire...









Put the piece of hose over it...









And, close this construction by bending the wires again.









I bend the new wires of 70 cm at one side.









And, put them between the two pieces of hose.









Like this...









After that, I decide to take the flexible tube of 2 cm diameter.









I cut a piece...









And, put it over the new wires...









Then, I close this construction by means of bending the wires...


----------



## VLEKKIE

We left our root like this, yesterday. Today, we work on.









I trim also this root...









And bend the wire...









Until you get this result.









These are the tubes that I've bought, from 1 cm in diameter or less...









All together, that are 4 sizes.









I take a piece of the second largest size (in diameter) en shove it over a wire.









Regarding our plans, there needs to be added another wire. Here, I bend it.









Here, the wire is attached.









I take a piece of tube of the second smallest size and shove it over the new wire.









Like this...









I take a piece of tube of the second largest size (in diameter).









And, shove it over the remaining wire...









This part of our root is finished.


















Taken without flash.


----------



## VLEKKIE

First the correct measurements are taken...









Because, I intend to make a juction...









I need 2 wires of 70 cm, 2 wires of 90 cm and 1 piece of flexibele tube of 2 cm diameter.









While I'm bending the wire...









I have my breakfast at 19.00 h in the evening...









I know; in order to show you all clearly how much cm this is exactly, I'll have to buy a new ruler...









Anyway, soon we have 2 wires of 70 cm.









Fifteen minutes later we have those of 90 cm.









Now, a piece of flexible tube.









We have everything we need to make a junction. I've never done that, so I don't know if this will work or not.









I bend our root until it has the right shape...









And, trim it...









The junction gets constructed.









Now, it is the question whether these bended wires will fit in the new flexible tube.









After a lot of effort, it succeeds.









You see?









Now, I need 2 pieces more of flexible tube, only one size smaller.









The result of today.









My junction.









It looks like this, viewed from a dictance. Picture is taken without a flash.


----------



## VLEKKIE

We were so far, yesterday.









First, I took some measurements.


















After that, the rocks got cleared.









To create space in order to work.









I start with bending the root until I have a good shape.









I needed to insert two iron wires...









Of 50 cm...









I bend one of the wires on one end. But, realise that this is too wide to fit in the root.









So, I narrow uit down with these tongs.









And these are two wires, treated the same way.









Alas, the head of the wire remains too wide to fit in the root.









But, once I remove their bended head, the wires do fit in the root.









That gives this result in the mould.









I have three sizes to choose from to finish the root.









But, discover that the smallest size is too small to fit around a wire.


















The first two roots are made.


















The third one, too...









An overall picture.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Tim checks my progress of the last days.









We are so far.









Just like yesterday, I clear the rocks.









Too hastily it seems. Because, we forgot to take a measurement. Thát gets done like this.









We want to make a separation in the central axis.









Here, I'm inserting a wire.









As you can see, it works.









After that, I shove a flexible tube over the central axis.









With the root, along the way to the mould.









I place the root in the mould.









In the meantime, I've shared the news with Tim that the smallest size of tubes doesn't fit around the wire.









He has an idea and sprays some Dreft on the table.









The intention is to put a bit of Dreft on the wire, so it gets more slick.









The gliding goes better. But, in the end, Tim has to seize his effort. He comes to the same conclusion as I did: the smallest size of tubes doesn't fit around the wire.









In the meantime, I work on.









Ayla.









Our drinks.









In the meantime, I work on.









Tim's slippers.









Until I reach this.









The separation is made.









Then, it's time again to cut tubes...









And, shove them over wires...









Temporary result.









Our root needs to return to the mould, when the central axis is finished.









I put it on its place.









That's it..!


















Still a bit of work...









And, our root is finished...


















We take the back root with it.









Then, the back root moves to the table.









8 cm gets removerd from it.









Here, I'm cutting through the hose.









And, unroll the wire.









I insert a wire.









To make this separation.









Our progress comes along, or not?









I take a piece of flexible tube and put it on the central axis of the back root.


















And, bend the wire like this...













































So, this is the result...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Tim in his new PUMA-wheelchair.









With, in front, the smaller wheels, which prevent the wheelchair from tipping over.









And, his construction on the backside.



























In short: Tim.


















Tim, at work.









A first result.



























Tim, at work.









A plaster caster cut into little pieces. Filter-cotton to be used later. Our root on the background.









Our lighters.









As you can see...









First, all of our forks (?) are getting reinforced by plaster.



























The result of day 1.


















Along the way to the mould.




































The result of day 2.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, we've made no progress. I just drove to Van den Broeck for new materials. Some pictures from along the way...









The building where I live.









The Oever.









The Spuihuis of Lier.









The Vesten, cold and deserted...









The same gray chill as all the time, during this dark season.









From the bridge across the Nete-channel...


















I've bought 5 foldable, fabric bins (in discount), 1 role of tape (why will become clear in the future), 2 meter of tube (so I can finish the root that lays in the back), and one garden hose reel (for my waterchanges).


----------



## VLEKKIE

That was the situation, when I started.









I start to end the constuction of the root that lays in the back.









I take a piece of wire of 50 cm.









And, bend the head.









This is the result in our mould.









I take a flexible tube of 20 cm.









That gives this result.









The end-result.









Our two artificial roots...









Are build...


----------



## Redbug

Really enjoying watching your build. Would love to see your tree in a tank with fish. Do you guys keep any fish or are you to busy working. I will watch out for the next instalment.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Redbug said:


> Really enjoying watching your build. Would love to see your tree in a tank with fish. Do you guys keep any fish or are you to busy working. I will watch out for the next instalment.


I thank you very much, Redbug, for your kind compliment!









You will see this background with fish in it!  Within a few months (when the Background is finished, glued in the tank, the tank is rinced and my fishless cycle is over) fish will appear in this tank. 

Fish for this tank will be:
1 couple Gymnogeophagus balzanii (or gymnogenys).
1 couple Altoprologus calvus (black).
1 Erpetoichthys calabaricus.
8 Macrognathus aculeatus.
4 Agamyxis pectinifrons.
6 Sturisoma panamese.
*reading


----------



## VLEKKIE

All of the seperations...









Of our root that lays in the back...









Are reinforced by plaster.









The roots...









Are getting placed in the mould.









Because Eddy and Eric will come tomorrow...









To undertake a serious effort...









To lower the roots and the rocks...









In the tank...









I'm still busy...









To attach the roots to the rocks...









With *orange* tape, in case anyone still doubts...









Vlekkie...









Is sleeping...









Ayla isn't..!









The result.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, 1 question was answered.









Does this construction fit inside the tank?









The answer.









We can keep the roots seperated from the rocks, until they've had their final layer of epoxy. Then, we can use aqua-silicones and glue them on the rocks.









So, this answers that problem. But, there are more...









Let's not think too much about them, today.









And, enjoy the view of our tree inside the tank.









This measurer, I've received from Eddy and Mieke! Thanks, folks!









I'm very happy about this day.









Alright, the roots and the rocks are back on their place.


----------



## VLEKKIE

While I'm under the shower, Tim is working in my living.









This is the result, when I leave the shower.









As you can see, still with a bit of hair on top of my head.









Bert rings at my door...









And, decides to help us...









I leave them be and go to dress myself.









The results they produce together in the meantime...









Are very nice..!









I return with a shaved head.









Immediately, I start to work.




































Tim and I...









At work...









So, that's Tim...









And, this is me...









Towards the end...









Tim and I switch from places...



























Bert is the one who lays the last hand at the roots...









While he's being watched by Vlekkie...









Hmmm... Mosquitos of the press...









In fact are very tiresome...









BUGS..!









Pictures...









Of the result...









Of today...


----------



## ionix

This has been one of the most enjoyable threads I have ever read.

I really enjoyed watching you guys go through the build. It was like one big family project.

Your town is very nice too, I always liked rural towns. Very naturalistic.

You never aspired to be an artist, you are definitely gifted. I couldn't even percieve how it would come together, as it did.

Thank you for posting this and all the images!


----------



## VLEKKIE

ionix said:


> This has been one of the most enjoyable threads I have ever read.
> I really enjoyed watching you guys go through the build. It was like one big family project.
> Your town is very nice too, I always liked rural towns. Very naturalistic.
> You never aspired to be an artist, you are definitely gifted. I couldn't even percieve how it would come together, as it did.
> Thank you for posting this and all the images!



And, that's one of the most enjoyable comments, I have ever read... I'm humbled by it... Thank you...









Well, one of the reasons I had to start with my reports three year ago, was to show the audience that it isn't all bad, when you're disabled. On the contrary even; within the limits of our handicap, we live in absolute freedom, we're having fun while we're doing this or that and we're enjoying our life to the fullest. And, to be able to show you how we're living, you need to show a bit more than you normally would. :good-news:

And, for sure, it's also a kind of family project. The actual build is of less importance. But, it's an opportunity to be together among mates and to have fun. Men enjoy it, when there is something to do.









Yeah, Lier is a rural town. Furthermore, Flanders is a rural country. But, it's also one of the most densely habitated regions in the world... 

I thank you very much for your compliments, Ionix! But, it's just a matter of imagening a BG, trying to copy as you see it in your imagination (for one reason or the other, you allways fail in this part; the result is never an exact copy of what you have imagined) and being happy (or unhappy) with the final result. Especially during the 'dressing' of the BG, your BG comes really alive. :fish-in-bowl:

You're very welcome to follow this build, until the fish are introduced. And, by half oktober of this year, we'll begin at what's supposed to be our masterpiece: our Riverbank-Background for a 350x70x80-cm or 1700-liter tank. Just to let you know...


----------



## coralbandit

VLEKKIE said:


> And, for sure, it's also a kind of family project. The actual build is of less importance. But, it's an opportunity to be together among mates and to have fun. Men enjoy it, when there is something to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have actually felt like family while veiwing every post with great interest.This is a great thread to follow and look forward to Tim and your progress.
> The oppurtunity to be together among mates and to have fun is something special, that is hard to achieve from such a great distance ,but thanks to you and this form I really feel like "part" of it .
> Looking foward to the masterpiece,and can only imagine that it gets better than this.
> Thanks ,Tom
> You guys are doing it(life)right!


----------



## VLEKKIE

This was my work, when I rose this afternoon.









We've already used that much of plaster casters.









The plastic container (?) with water is completely covered by plaster.









I wanted to make a number of 'small tents' to mask the sudden changes of diameter of used flexible tube, where necessary.









You make a small tent like this. With filter-cotton and plaster.









The first small tent is made. I prepare the second.









And, the third.









After that I see to it that the whole of our roots is completely covered by plaster. On this picture, it's still not the case.



























The result.









The first two small tents. The first one is succeeded, according to me. The second clearly not. But, this fault won't be noticed when you look at the BG as a whole. 









The third one is succeeded, too.


















Our artificial root-system.


----------



## VLEKKIE

coralbandit said:


> I have actually felt like family while veiwing every post with great interest.This is a great thread to follow and look forward to Tim and your progress.
> The oppurtunity to be together among mates and to have fun is something special, that is hard to achieve from such a great distance ,but thanks to you and this form I really feel like "part" of it .
> Looking foward to the masterpiece,and can only imagine that it gets better than this.
> Thanks ,Tom
> You guys are doing it(life)right!


Thank you very much for posting your message, Tom!









It's very nice to hear that our project becomes a bit a project of the readers too, after a while!









Thanks a lot for your continued intrest and effort to follow this thread!









I think the same as you. The BG that we're building, is in a way our occupational therapy, during wintertime, and the perfect pretext for our friends to drop by, help us a hand or just hang out, have a beer and look at the two of us, working. Those moments are what it's all about, rather than the build itself.









Well, it is supposed to become our masterpiece. A tank filled with trees and wood of all kind against a muddy background. And, 350 cm means about 12 feet, so that's already distance (about twice the size of my current tank). However nothing assures us that it's going to be a masterpiece, so... :fishGreen:

Well, to tell you the truth, we don't know anything about right or wrong. We're just doing the best we can and are enjoying life, in the meantime...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, there is no progress to report in the build of the background. But, the weather was splendid, Tim wanted to try out his new wheelchair on a longer distance for the first time, I wanted to know how my new battery was holding up and we needed ropes for our background. So, we left for HUBO and AVA.










We leave.









The buildings...









At the Spuilei...









The Lipsperse Poort across the Nete. With a view on the Van Boeckellaan.









The Bernardijnenlaan.


















With Tim.









The Nete.









First, we need to go under the first iron bridge.









We drive parallel with the Lispersesteenweg.









Tim and Ayla.









The Lispersesteenweg.









Onto the beltway.



























Until the HUBO.









After our purchases in HUBO...









The nice weather was gone...









As these pictures proove...


But, we've enjoyed it while it lasted. It was 4 months ago, since we went for a walk. Now, what did we buy?










Ropes, tape and a machine that holds tape. We need this, if we want to handle our plastic bags with products for the garden a bit practical.









This is the format (50x70 cm) on wich I will blow up my pictures, that are going to hang in my living.









And, Friday is Ayla's birthday. We are prepared!


As I've said, I'll blow up some pictures untill the size of 50x70 cm. I have three walls, so that means 11 photos.


These four are going to hang against my first wall (the wall with the two pillars of light).






































These four are going to hang against my second wall (above my aquarium).




































This one or...









This one...


These 3 are going to hang against my third wall (where my tv is located).



























This one or...









This one...


In between my windows, there's room for another two vertical pictures of the format 40x60 cm. I'm still doubting between two couples:



















Or



















That's the news of today...


----------



## VLEKKIE

When I woke up this afternioon, it was sunny...









So, I went outside to take some pictures...









But, I didn't take a lot of photographs, because it became cloudy...









Boogy and Tim were waiting on me, when I returned home...









Here gives Boogy his stamp of approval for our new machine.









I get the roots out of the mould to make two additional tents.









The first tent comes here.


















Ayla.









In the meantime, I work on...









Until I reach this result...









Tim thinks that it's time to try out our new machine.









He unpacks it...









And, looks at it...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









According to Tim, it all begins by placing a tape in the machine...









You pull the tape through the machine...









And, fold the tape in the end...









In the meantime, Boogy discovers my supply of milk and cola and is so overwhelmed by it that he wants to take a picture of it. And, that's what happened...









We try out our new machine. Tim's method works, Boogy and I conclude.









The result.









The new tent...









Gets depicted here as first...









The second tent at the branch at the back of the mould.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, we were going to attach some ropes on our roots.









First, the diameter gets checked.









This rope is the lucky one. A mistake, as later prooves, that we won't make that easily. Not that it does any harm, of course.









I'm waiting with the sizzors in my hand.









Our pets.


















I drape the piece of rope.









Well, it's obvious that we aren't there yet...









But, in the end, we'll reach our goals too...









Vlekkie has a very busy day.









She need to mark Tim's wheelchair as her property...









What she does without hesitating...









When that is done...









She hurries to me...









To play with my ropes...









Under the watchfull eye of Ayla...









Alright, it's time to entertain ourselves...









By closing these plastic straps...









With one a hand...









Personally, I recommend it in case you don't know what to do...









In the meantime, Bert arrives from his work...









And, gets greeted by Ayla...









The ropes are being attached...









And, we continue...









Until we reach this point...









Bert and Ayla...









A heartfelt moment...









Bert leaves and we introduce the Bison Glue Gun...









Armed and ready..!









Alright, our glue gun needs a socket.









Here, I need my glasses for.









Now, it's waiting untill the gun gets hot...









Realising just in time that you still need a spatula...









It's all part of the game...









Got you..!









That the way to do it...









Until you reach the top...



























Places on which glue is shot (?)...









That has turned dry...









The result of today...


----------



## coralbandit

Great attention to detail ,the veins on the roots are.I can now picture how alive the roots will look.
This must have been Vlekkies favorite part of the build so far !


----------



## VLEKKIE

coralbandit said:


> Great attention to detail ,the veins on the roots are.I can now picture how alive the roots will look.
> This must have been Vlekkies favorite part of the build so far !


Thank you very much for your compliment, Tom!









Well, the greater the time-period is on which you can built your BG, the more detail can be put in your BG. Personally, I don't care how long it takes to get the BG finished (aslong as it is finished by next autumn, because by that time we start building a new BG). So, we can take our time to have as much detail as we'd like. Without overstating it, of course. 

Yeah, I think it too...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today was Ayla's birthday.









In the afternoon I had a few hours time...









To lay the foudations of future work...









By attaching 14 new ropes...









On our roots...









This is the result...









At 18.30 h Ayla's party began.









She reached two years.









Here, you see Ayla...









Surrounded by new toys...









Then, she takes one out and puts it in her bench.









Here are Eddy and Mieke. They too have a present for Ayla.


















A moment later Ayla is trying fruitlessly to open it...









Until she receives Eddy's help.









Alright, I have what I want...









A new toy...









The doorbell rings...









Yvette enters the appartment...









And, joins us...









Father and son change together the water in the aquarium.









It happens like this.









Eddy is filling the tank with fresh water.









After that, he improvizes a way to attach two hooks on the back of Tim's wheelchair...









From which plastic shoppingbags could hang...









The bell rings again...


















And Boogy enters...









Eddy and Mieke make room...









And, take a seat in Tim's couch with their dogs on their lap...









A next present tells that we're complete...









Bert unpacks his present for Ayla...









In the meantime, Tim's tank is looking good...









The moment, we've all been waiting for...









Ayla and her cake...









'But,' thinks Tim, 'This is not for Ayla.'









It looks very good...









Everything stands ready...









So, Mieke cuts the cake...









'I want fries!'









'Héhéhé...'









Bert comes directly from his work. That's the reason he's always a bit stressed. But, what he showed us yesterday, truelly was amazing. As you all can see, Bert is on his way to the balcony.









Bert is now on the balcony.









Bert re-appears.









Bert changes his mind before he's halfway.









Bert is having a talk with Eddy.









Bert goes onto the balcony.









Bert re-appears with one flowerpot.









Bert seems to want to move it.









'Okay, mission accomplished...'









'Well, that's nicely done..!'









Alright, after the flowerpot-adventure...









Bert finally takes a seat...









It isn't exactly the most clever seat of all...









But, that's alright...









The dogs receive the last bits of pie...



























It's getting late...









So, Eddy, Mieke, Yvette and Bert decide to leave...









The three of us decide to watch Mister Brooks...









While a worn out Ayla lays down in her bench...













































Goodnight...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Alright, let's start...









I braid (?) a second rope around the first one...









And, lead it farther...









Alongside the root...









Our pets...









Ayla...









Vlekkie...









I work on untill I reach this point...









I braid (?) a third rope over the first two...









'Master, the doorbell rings..!'









'Who is that, master..?'









Are you actually okay..?'









Nothing in her shoes...'









'Nothing in her hands...'









'Checked, master..! According to me, this lady looks okay..!'









If you want to gain Ayla's confidence, Yvette, you'd better play with her.









'Oh... That's high...'









'No... This won't work...'









'How do I solve this problem..?'









'Got it..!'









'From behind..!'









'Now, it's just a matter of pulling..!'









'Alright..! In search for another victim..!'









'Found one..!'









I work on and reach this point...









'This is my ball... And, that's the end of it...'









The Bison Glue Gun is prepared...









Our work for today is nearly finished...









Isn't it, Vlekkie..?









'Huh..? Who..? What..? Where..? When..?'









'Jesus..! I have such a DUMB servant..!'









'Waking me up, just for that..?! How can he even imagine it..?!'









The ropes are glued...




































Later in the evening, Bert wants to try it too, with one hand...









And, he succeeds...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Here are the ropes with which I want to make a small curtain...









In order to create a counterbalance...









To the root, alongside which two other roots (the intention is that this will be three roots) are winding down...









Here, the curtain is finished...



























It gives this result...


----------



## VLEKKIE

For today, I have 5 short films about our pets...


----------



## VLEKKIE

And, good morning to you!









We took the ropes of the curtain...









And, led them father, until this point.









Now, we're glueing them.









The last piece of rope of the curtain, is already fixed.









Tim enters my appartment with Ayla.









And, looks at my progress with interest.









We are this far...









Here I'm putting 5 ropes next to one another in a difficult angle.









Here, too.



























They're getting glued to the artificial root.









It gives this result.









'I'm pretty, no?'









We lead the ropes...









Farther down...



























Temporary results.


















End-result.









Now, there needs to be glued...









What I'm doing here...









One last critical look...









The glued end-result.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Ayla and Tim enter my appartment.









As you could see, I'm busy...









With the Bison Glue Gun...


















For now, we're this far.









Here, I lead the 4 ropes...









Down...









In the meantime, Tim has invented a fun game...









To play with Ayla and Vlekkie...









I've started the most difficult part...









To take this turn with 6 ropes next to each other...









With only one hand...









Well, it takes some time...









In the meantime, the game continues...









Ayla goes beserk...









While I lead the ropes...









Down...









Ever farther...









Ayla dares to leave Tim's footrest...









But, she is promptly corrected by Vlekkie...


















The end-result.




































A few close ups...









While things are getting out of hand, here...


----------



## VLEKKIE

This is the place where our rocks with roots stood.









And this is the place where they're standing, now.









Tim's already working.


















I take over from him...









And, glue the last piece of rope to the end of the root...









A close-up of our rocks.









When we say using the available space to the max...









We mean until the last centimeter...









A temporary result.









Tim and the temporary result.



























We and the temporary result.









After this photo-oppertunity for our fans, we need to work on. This is our electricity supply...









I move it a bit...









Like that...









I start with glueing the corner...



























And, finish the roor alongside the central axis...


















The end-result...































































Some close-ups.









The construction of the roots is finished. Now, it's time for a small party.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, Eddy came to our place...


















To talk to Tim...









To cuddle Ayla, of course...









And, to drive for me to the containerpark...









Besides all that, he seperated these rocks from the roots...




































And, put the latter on our table...









The message was clear...









We had to cover our roots with one layer of tile adhesive...









I start at it, by filling the first container (?) with liquid tile adhesive...


















While Tim and Ayla are having fun...









I start at the second container (?)...









And, check if the tile adhesive sticks...









'Tim! It works!'









'Thanks for telling me!'









'I never would have found out, by myself!'









Soon, there is tile adhesive everywhere...



























Both our containers (?) are empty...









So, I quickly make some more tile adhesive...









I'm finishing the top-side of our roots...




































The result of today...


----------



## VLEKKIE

When I woke up Saturday, the situation was like this.


















Pictures of me, working.









You already could notice that Bert was present. And, Tim is handling the camera.









Here I'm cutting the ends of the ropes.


















These pictures are taken without a flash. So, their reproduction of color is more or less realistic.









I keep on working...




































Until this result appears.










When I woke up Sunday, the situation was like this.









The bottom-side of our roots needed to be painted. This is the colour.



























This is the result.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, we've planned to paint the upper-side of our Roots.


















Boogy is retouching the roots, here...









Under my eyes...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Ayla and I...









The result...


















Tomorrow, we need to retouche one more time...


















Tim and Boogy.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, there are no pictures, because my memory card doesn't work no more. My computers don't succeed in uploading a photo from the memory card. And, it doesn't make a difference when I use the camera, that I'm using now, or my new reserve-camera. So, tomorrow, I'll go to the shop to buy a new memory card.

There has been progress, today. The roots are retouched, the rocks are behind cling film (?) and the painted roots are laying on the rocks, seperated by a thin layer of plastic. Tomorrow, we planned to use epoxy, that's the reason for the cling film. Although, now we have to wait and see how it goes with buying the new memory card.


----------



## Fishee

Positivaly amazing!!


----------



## VLEKKIE

Fishee said:


> Positivaly amazing!!


I thank you very much for your compliment, Fishee! *w3

And, for your patience to run through our story...


----------



## VLEKKIE

This the guilty party of yesterday...









On this card are 30 pics located...









But, I can't upload them on my computers...









And, that's the end of it...









The situation as I left it, yesterday...









Taken without a flash...









And, with a flash...









The colours, I'm going to use in order to stamp algae.




































The result.



























Some close-ups.









'Alright, that was it for today.'









'You're mistaken, Vlekkie!'









First I put the combination on the table.


















The epoxy...









On that moment, my mate comes by to help me...









Tim starts with mixing the epoxy...









And, I take the epoxy to the roots...









I need to go up...









And, even then, it takes a little effort to reach some parts...









'Let those two remain busy.'









'It's my time to dig up something very valuable.'









'Look at this!'









In the meantime we work on...









Sometimes under less favorable circumstances...









I'm trying to reach something...









And, here I've found it...


















The result...


----------



## coralbandit

*h/b
AWESOME!Looking great!


----------



## VLEKKIE

coralbandit said:


> *h/b
> AWESOME!Looking great!


Thanks a lot for the compliment, Coralbandit!









Well, you've actually seen nothing yet, compared with after the dress-up of the BG. And, that happens after the next stage: the actual backgound. But, we've decided to keep it simple. So, we're going to put PU-fome over some parts of it and finish them like the current background. When that's finished, the dress-up of the entire BG starts.


----------



## VLEKKIE

I've finished our roots temporary, today...









I've put 1 layer of epoxy over the bottom-side...









And, you can see at pictures of the result...









After these roots, we have to do one more thing: the actual background...









But, we've decided to keep it simple...









Over two weeks, the result can probably be shown...









And, when that is done, it's time to dress-up this 3D-background...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, we didn't achieve much. Because, we decided to take it easy until next Tuesday. Because, the BG can be finished in one month. Because, tomorrow is Gent - Wevelgem (cycling). Next week is the Tour of Flanders and the week after it is Paris-Roubaix and that are the only two sportevents that I yearly watch. Because I know where the BG is heading. Because someone close to Tim is about to die. And, those are the reasons we've decided to take it easy, untill next Tuesday. If and when Tim will be able to be here next week, remains to be seen. But, I can manage the BG alone, in the meantime.



















This is where we are, today...









However, all of these pics are taken with a flash...









So, there is no realistic reproduction of colours...









I'm going to draw a line on the background...









I withdraw behind my robe...









Just look at that..!









Can you see the line..? No..? Well, actually, neither can we...


----------



## VLEKKIE

This was on my table, this morning.









All of the leftovers of PU, which we had, when we've made our rocks.









I need to make a more or less rectangular rock out of piece of PU.









So, I cut the edges. Funny, isn't it? Until I discover that I really can't use this piece of PU. Funny, isn't it?









Alright, I've found a smaller rock and have put sided tape on it









Here, the rock sticks to the background.









Alright...


















I took off...


















Temporary results.









Then, my mate drops by to help me...









His souper and cup of tea...









Tim is in the house...









In the meantime, I work on...


















The sided tape acts up...









Got it..!









Here, I'm cutting a rock.


















With Vlekkie...









We look at the situation...









And decide to add one rock...









Here stands the new stool, Eddy gave me...









The final result.









Looking at these pictures must drive Eric totally crazy...









Because, I'm counting on him to glue this BG in my tank...









And, it promisses to become a complicated puzzle, I can assure you... Sorry, mate..!


----------



## VLEKKIE

This morning, all of our work of yesterday was gone...


















Fortunately, I find everything back on our table...









Allright, today we're going to use tile adhesive.









Tim already received his container.









I add water with my dry tile adhesive.









And, coat with the mixture 4 artificial rocks.









Especially Tim is in shape.




































And, this is how your hands get dirty...









Not that this deters our maestro...









He just goes on...









And, on...









Until this result is reached...









Until tomorrow..!


----------



## Kehy

I'm sorry to hear about Tim, but what you've got going so far is really amazing. I'm thinking about making a background...but that will have to wait until I get a bigger tank


----------



## coralbandit

I esecially like the way you use your hands to add the texture and lines to the "rocks" that make them look so real.Very realistic,creative and interesting!I would not have thought of that.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Kehy said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Tim, but what you've got going so far is really amazing. I'm thinking about making a background...but that will have to wait until I get a bigger tank


Yeah, that's a shame. But, as I always say, there are things that you can control in your life and there are things that you can't control. You do the best you can, regarding the first ones. Concerning the rest, it's hoping for the best and learning to live with the consequences. Nothing else that you can do... 

I thank you very much for your compliment, Kehy!









Well, it isn't needed to have a big tank before you can build a BG. All you have to do, is to scale things down. Make your attributes for your BG less big. You can achieve very nice results in smaller tanks, too... *#3


----------



## VLEKKIE

coralbandit said:


> I esecially like the way you use your hands to add the texture and lines to the "rocks" that make them look so real.Very realistic,creative and interesting!I would not have thought of that.


Yes, you can achieve more or less the same results if you use a wooden spatula (?) or a trowel (?) of some kind. 

But, if you'll take with a quick glance to the aquarium (by the time that it's finished and fish are swimming in it), you'll never notice such details. It's only on a closer examination, that details as this reveal themselves.









Thanks a lot for your compliments, Coralbandit! *w3 But, I bet that you would have thought of this, too. Because, you need something to put the tile adhesive on the PU-rocks. And, by using this instrument, it would have struck you too. I'm sure of it!


----------



## VLEKKIE

That's the situation, this morning.









It's obvious what we need to do.









So, we start at it.









And have finished after half an hour.









Alright, we leave the rocks to dry.









I take the first colour to stamp with.



























Tim is stamping.









Tim's plates to stamp.









Tim's result.









We wait...









And, wait...









Until the first colour to stamp...









Has dried up...









While we stamp the second colour...









Bert drops by to chat...









And, he leaves after his visit...









While Tim goes to have his supper...









I decide to stamp these rocks...


















In the third colour to stamp. Then, I follow Tim.









When I return home, this is the siruation.









I need to put just one more colour on the rocks: a reprisel of the base-colour.









The rocks look like this, before the final colour.


















And this is the result, after the last colour.









It's a bit after midnight, when I call it a day.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today we've used epoxy.









And, this is the proof.









We needed to repair some damage at one of my plates.









For the rest, we've coated our rocks with one layer of epoxy.









Tomorrow we're going to a party and Sunday we rest.









Monday is our day off. So, Tuesday we work on.


----------



## kev

every time i check in on here your work blows me away. great work!


----------



## VLEKKIE

kev said:


> every time i check in on here your work blows me away. great work!


I thank you very much for all those compliments, Kev! *w3

Just remember: whatever we do, you can do too...









Went to a concert of Two Unlimited and the party thereafter. All together, it was a party of 36 hours. What's to say? When we party, we party good. Or, we don't party at all. Anyway, that's the reason why there isn't any progress to show, today. But, tomorrow, there will be some progress again.


----------



## VLEKKIE

These three rocks are for the inside to the right.









These four rocks belong at the outside to the right.









These three are for the top, to the right.









And, these six rocks are for the leftside.









Alright, I throw my leg supports in the mould because, for this work, they're hanging only in the way.









And, the glue gun lays ready.









A first result.









A second result. While I take the next rock.









I place him well in order to glue.









And, glue it to the background.









With my gun, I glue the next rock...









The next...









And, the next...









Where were we..?









Ah, yeah... Here...









I start at the left side.









Temporary result.









Final result.



























Some close-ups.


----------



## VLEKKIE

This morning, the plates of the background are still in their proper place: in the mould.









And, my table looks like this.


















I tidy up to arrive at this dituation.









This is a can of PU-foam.









It's an old can of PU-foam, so it needs to be shacken...









Not stirred...









Since the can is too short to use with one hand and arm, we elongate the can.









I spray the first plate.









That's it.









I count again on our construction for the second plate.









Here we go...









During the spraying of the third plate...









Our can runs empty...









So, we take a second can in order to reach this.









That's it.









The fourth plate is being done.









Now follows a difficult maneuver.









The first plate needs to be put aside.









After that, we do the fifth plate.









On that moment Bert enters the house.


















The result.









Hello, Bert...









We leave for Tim's appartment...









Ayla goes with us.


















Vlekkie remains here.




































A few hours later, when I return home and the PU is hard.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Since our dried natural elements (for use in the garden) can't be delivered before thursday evening - and we have practically everything done that we can do in the meantime - I went for a walk today, to the nature-preserve of Lier, officially a flood area. A short report:









The town hall of Lier.









A view on the Werf.









The Schapekoppenstraat.









I reach the Vesten.









A pond, at the other side of the **** alongside the Nete.


















The heart of Anderstad.









The way back...


















Alongside the Nete-channel...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Tuesday, 02.00 h in the morning. I wake up.









But, I don't feel so well.









I have a fever and, according to my doctor, I'm sick.









There is a battery loading.









I've decided to make tile adhesive and to coat two plates with it.









I make 1.3 kg of tile adhesive.


















Temporary result.



























The first plate is done.


















Close up's.









I have breakfast and make tile adhesive for the second plate.









This plate.


















Result.









Close up.









It's 06.00 h when I stop. These plates are still waiting.


----------



## VLEKKIE

I wake up at 14.00 h.









The fever is gone.









Fortunately, the work isn't.









This is plate 3.









That's beside plate 2.









First I cut the PU, so the overlaping rocks have enough of space.


















And, the PU-foam remains within the edges of the plate.


















Tile adhesive is being made.









I start to work.









Tim is in the house...









Ayla too...









After a while, my floor looks like this.









I take a break.


















Temporary result.









In the end, plate 3 is put to dry.









I start with plate 2.









While plate 1 is laying ready.









A close-up of plate 1.









In the meantime, Ayla has lost her toy...









And, tries to get it back...









On every possible way...









The result of plate 2.









Temporary result plate 1.




































The result of the day.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, it was the last day of construction of this background. And, there needed to be painted.









These are the syringes filled with watrer, which I use to dilute the paint (it's old paint).









As you see, everything is ready.









Included the paint.









Alright, I start at it.









A first result.









A second result.


















I put those out of my way.


















The plates are being replaced.









A third result.









I put them to dry, wherever I can.









I get the final plate.









Half an hour later, it's finished too.



This concludes 5 months and 3 weeks of constant building at our background. Many people have helped me to realise this. To begin, my brother-in-arms, Tim. Besides him, our friends Eddy, Bert, David and Boogy. My nephews and uncle, who offered the space to dry our natural products. And, to not forget, the different assistents who helped me in the practical implementation. I thank them all very much.



From today onwards, we will work only with epoxy. Tomorrow evening our dried natural products are being delivered by Jola and Monique. After that, the dressing of this 3D-background will begin.











The epoxy stands ready to put 1 layer of epoxy over the plates of the background.


















But, that's for tomorrow.









These 4 pictures are taken without a flash, so their reproduction of colour is more or less realistic.


----------



## VLEKKIE

As promissed, Jola and Monique have delivered my dried natural products.


So, my bureau looks like this.


These are our main products.


Here we have blonde (?) and regular peet, the shells of cocoas and ornamental bark.


Ornamental bark (different size), soil and mulch.


With two kinds of straw and some wood.


For the rest, my reports in the future will be drastically shortened. The reason for it is because I work with epoxy. The epoxy gets hard (and unusable) after 30 min (so, this means working against time) and I'll always wear latex gloves during the dressing of the background. This isn't very beneficial for taking pictures.



The preparations for a night using epoxy.


This is 80 gram of epoxy.






Pictures from along the way.


The result.


----------



## VLEKKIE

First, I wanted to know if our construction didn't cause any unexpected problems for our artificial roots.




As you can deduce from these pictures, that's not the case.


Our pile of artificial rocks, so far.


After that, I let the two plates, that already have their layer of epoxy, put in their proper place.




And the plates, that we saw just now, put on the table.


This picture is taken without a flash and has a more or less realistic reproduction of colour.


Result 1.


Result 2.


The plates of my BG look like this, when they're only lit by a 100 watt spot.


Tomorrow, the dressing of this BG starts.


----------



## VLEKKIE

First, I wanted to know if our construction didn't cause any unexpected problems for our artificial roots.




As you can deduce from these pictures, that's not the case.


Our pile of artificial rocks, so far.


After that, I let the two plates, that already have their layer of epoxy, put in their proper place.




And the plates, that we saw just now, put on the table.


This picture is taken without a flash and has a more or less realistic reproduction of colour.


Result 1.


Result 2.


The plates of my BG look like this, when they're only lit by a 100 watt spot.


Tomorrow, the dressing of this BG starts.


----------



## VLEKKIE

All our natural products on a row.


Ornamental bark.


Mulch.


Regular and blond peet.


Cocoa-shells.


And, soil.


Mixed together, it looks like this.


And, of course, 2 kinds of straw.


Tim makes the epoxy.


I pour it over the dried, natural products.


Ayla.


Vlekkie.




I mix the ingredients, so they become all soaked in epoxy,.


And, spread them out on the plate.


This method of working offers no guarantee on succes.




Ayla and Vlekkie.


Our container is empty.


So, we fill it again.


At 21.00 h, Tim leaves.










I work on.


Until I reach this result...


After midnight...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today I've been on a Tour-de-Commerce to shops that I couldn't reach in six months.


There was bought: 1 pair of calipers in order to measure milimeter, 1 balance of Tefal, 6 bottles of 1 liter in order to store epoxy and 1 tablet of Samsung.

I couldn't get all the things that I need. So, I organize tomorrow a second Tour-de-Commerce in order to buy, amongst others, new epoxy. The weather forecast talk about 20 degrees, clouded with sunshine. From Friday, the freezer opens up again with hard northern wind en temperatures of 12 degrees.



Sunday, I drove to Duffel. A short report.


The St-Jacobskapel in Lier.


The Schapekoppenstraat.






The Zuut.


The Heistraat.


Euster.




The Binnenweg.


Café d'Ouwe Post in Duffel.


To the town hall of Duffel.


The Missestraat.


The Bremstraat.


The Vesten of Lier.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, I've been the whole day busy. First I needed to go to the north of Lier, towards the Eldi, because there were problems with my tablet. After that, I hasted to the south of Lier, because there Vosschemie is located and I need 5 kg of new epoxy. When that was done in time, I hurried to the center of Lier to give 2 of my posters to photoshop, for printing on a 60x40-cm and a 70x50-cm format. We'll see what and how, once they're printed. And, in the meantime, I found the time to take 94 pictures. But, alas, no sun...



That's 5 kg of epoxy.


And, that's our entire supply of epoxy. Tomorrow, Eddy comes to help me to transfuse it in bottles.


Between my 94 pictures, there was not one good photo (since there was no sun). But, this deliveered me with an excellent opportunity to try out the program Picasa. So, I have digitally manipulated 5 pictures in order to get to know the program.


Here are the five manipulated photos. The original picture stands above it. They haven't become good pictures, by the use of Picasa. In the end, nothing can replace the sun. But, the photos have improved. Especially of the 6th (my first HDR-pic) I'm quite happy.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Because I had too much to do, today, there hasn't been made much progress. And, for tomorrow too, I have bad news. Since Tim is unavailable tomorrow evening, I need to make the preparations to receive our friends, Bert and Boogy, who'll come to diner. As a consequence, I don't know whether much will be done. But, after that, there comes Saturday and Sunday, and on each of those days I'll finish one plate. So, by next Wednesday, the BG should be finished. When that is done, Eddy comes to help us by spraying 3 layers of epoxy under high pressure. We'll see where we are, then.






Eddy helps me with pouring epoxy in bottles.


Temporary result.




The result of the day, taken with and without flash.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Good, I start at it. This is the epoxy.




The natural products.


Everything is at hand to clean up.


Our supply of epoxy.


My gloves.




The plate of the background.




Temporary results.


Tim enters my appartment to shoot asome pictures and to inform about our progress.


I pour the epoxy over the natural products.


And, mix it all, so everything gets soaked by epoxy.


After that, I spread the natural products over the plate.




Temporary results.








The final result. In total, more than 1 kg of epoxy is used on this plate.


----------



## VLEKKIE

One Duvel-glass of cola. For less, I don't get out of bed.


Our shrunk supply of epoxy.


To be used when disasters take place.


The containers (?).


One plate of the background.


A second plate of the background.


The epoxy.


Let's go!






Temporary results.








Final result.


----------



## VLEKKIE

The good, sunny and warm weather of the passed 2 days is gone, so here's the first report.



I take a plate.


Epoxy.


Natural products like these 2 kinds of straw.


A container (?) full.


All together, it looks like this.


I start.








Temporary results.




Final result.


This piece, I'll do tomorrow. Together with the last plate.


----------



## VLEKKIE

When Eddy and I tried to shove two adjoining (?) plates together, we noticed that I had made a stupid error. I had not counted on the two transgressing rocks on the edge of the plate.



Eddy grinded (?) the rocks for me.


So the rocks of plate A fitted on plate B.


I started with painting.


And, discovered that way that the edge of the plate was damaged. Alright, this needs to be fixed.


This are the left-overs of 10 kg of epoxy.


This is our bin. Written on top of it is: Crafts-Trash or Tinker-Trash.


I make the plate ready for fixing the problem.


A brush is placed on a handy location.


This is now our entire epoxy-supply.


I take a container (?) with natural products and start at it.


First, I paint one layer of epoxy over the damaged part. There will follow others.


The rest, I pour in the container and mix it with the natural products.. Here, I cover a spur (?) that I didn't coat yesterday, out of fear about the transgressing rocks on the edge of plate A.


The corner, that I still needed to do.


The remainder disappears between the rocks.


Tomorrow we're going to the party for Bert's birthday. Monday we don't work. To be continued...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, it's been very busy...


I needed te drive to Vosschemie and Van den Broeck (and those shops aren't located next to each other, if you catch my drift)...


In order to buy new epoxy and paintguns...


I move my supply of epoxy...


In order to create space to lay down my last plate.


This is the epoxy...




The natural products.


A brush is in place...


The first-aid-kit stands handy...


Everything is ready...


Included the crack that I need to fix.


After the second layer of epoxy.


Alright, I start at it.






After a while I reach this.


I bring the plate upwards in order to coat the bottom of the transgressing rocks.






Close-ups.


Het werk is gedaan. / The work is done...


The crack, after its third layer of epoxy.


My living, when I leave for Tim...


Where I witness Ayla going to sleep...


----------



## VLEKKIE

It was unexpected good weather, today. So, we went outside.


Boogy.


Tim.


And I...


I didn't show you any pictures of the entire background, since the dressing began. I wanted to wait in order to confront you with the whole 3D-background at once. Now, the dressing is done. So...



The 3D-background as a whole. Taken with a flash.


And, without a flash.


With a flash.




Without a flash.


With a flash.


Without a flash.


This corner I could only shoot with a flash.


With a flash.


Without a flash.


Alright, it had taken some effort to get everything in its place in the mould. This artificial rock had been damaged in the proces...


So, I take some water.


Dry tile-adhesive.


I mix both until I get a good mixture.


And, take a brush.


The result.


It is 23.30, when I take paint (Kenia Intensive of Levis).


The result.


With a flash.






Without a flash.


With a flash.


Without a flash.


With a flash.




Without a flash.


It's 01.30 in the morning...


When I start to make epoxy...


The result.


With the remainder, I put a final layer of epoxy on the spraying of the base-plate, that I needed to put there in order to fix earlier errors.


Tomorrow comes Eddy to spray 3 layers of epoxy over the entire 3D-background, under high pressure. Let's hope it works...


----------



## jacioux

My daughter (9) and I normally just look and watch postings but felt we should reply to this thread. I have really enjoyed watching the progress of this build. I am amazed at what is being accomplished by hand on this. She on the other hand likes to see the pets and how the items are painted. This summer break she is going attempt her own build on a smaller scale. 

I also wanted to add thanks for the other pictures of your city its nice to mix it up a bit. It looks like a great place to go visit. Honestly i dont know what we are going to do after the build is done we both wait patiently for the next set of pictures each day. 

Keep up the work and pictures


----------



## VLEKKIE

jacioux said:


> My daughter (9) and I normally just look and watch postings but felt we should reply to this thread. I have really enjoyed watching the progress of this build. I am amazed at what is being accomplished by hand on this. She on the other hand likes to see the pets and how the items are painted. This summer break she is going attempt her own build on a smaller scale.
> 
> I also wanted to add thanks for the other pictures of your city its nice to mix it up a bit. It looks like a great place to go visit. Honestly i dont know what we are going to do after the build is done we both wait patiently for the next set of pictures each day.
> 
> Keep up the work and pictures



I thank you, Jacioux, for taking the time to write me this message and am grateful for the many compliments you send to me! *w3

Well, a handicap changes your life but doesn't end it. Yes, I admit, it takes a bit longer than with regular folks, you need to have a bit more patience and show a bit more resolve, but, in the end, you'll get there too. And, that's all that matters. 

I think it's great that your daughter likes our pets (they can be cute, can't they?) and will keep that in mind in my future reports. Please, tell her that we're far from experts, when it comes down to painting. Most of the time we're just trying something and when that doesn't work, we try something different... *cool-dude

Well, I'm sure that your daughter will build a very fine background! If she follows something that she picked up here, I'll be honoured! The only substance where she has to be careful with, is epoxy. 'Cause the consequences of a spill somewhere can be troublesome. I hope she'll have fun! :animated_fish_swimm

I thank you very much for your compliments concerning my pictures. I try to keep these two worlds of me seperated, but can't help if they show up in the other world, once in a while. Well, I've heard other people stating more or less the same message. So, one day, you'll be surprised and find here a short report about the town where I live. :good-news:

When this BG is finished, it will be summer in Flanders. And, when it's summer, we're going outside. I make long walks, take pictures and publish them on my personal blog. That's what I do in the summertime. But, comming autumn I have planned 1 BG for a tank, almost double the size than this one. And, the build will take longer than 6 months, I can assure you. So, I'll return here and start a new thread for anyone who's interested. *pc

This is, if all goes well with this BG. 'Cause I'm still experimenting... *chicken dance


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, Eddy came by to help me to spray 3 layers of epoxy on my 3D-background, under high pressure.


That's him, spraying my first plate.


The second plate.


The third plate.


The fourth plate.


My tree, the inside.


My tree, the outside.


The fifth plate. And Eddy sprayed the roots, too.


The company, in between the different layers. Tim.


Bert.


Eddy.


And he kept going until the third layer was sprayed. Thank you very much, Eddy! You were incredible!


----------



## VLEKKIE

Normally, the next days, on which I work, will be Tuesday and Wednesday. But, my closets are nearly finished, I've heard today. So, the redecoration of my bedroom comes into attention. A bit earlier than expected, but what can you do? For the time being, the redecoration has priority. I've got to find a new lamp, paint, primer and a new bedside table. And, I have to find a painter, meet him and more like that. So..?


Today, I show you the result of spraying epoxy under high pressure. I like the result. Over all the natural products, you see the epoxy shining. To be sure that everything is done in order to avoid putrification of this background, I will put one or two layers over this result. With exception of the tree, the pile of rocks and the roots, becayse they're done. They will get 1 layer of epoxy and, while it's still wet, I'll finish them with sand.







Without a flash.






With a flash.


----------



## VLEKKIE

I'm in the house.


The epoxy, too.


And one plate of the actual background.




Pictures of me, at work.




The final result.


The immediate consequences of putting the last layer epoxy on the plate of the actual background, is one of doubt. 'Cause I thought that I noticed earlier that the subsurface (in particular: peet and soil) didn't remain hard. With other words, the peed and soil aren't saturated with epoxy, yet. I will farther examine it, when I will put my next layer of epoxy (probably tonight).



These, I've bought for the redecoration of my bedroom. The problem of the lamp is solved.


This is a primer.


A colour and primer for the closets.


And, paint for my bedroom... Enfin, for the walls anyway... I've forgotten the paint for my ceiling...


And this I did yesterday: drawening a plan for my future bureau.



In front, you see on the left side of the plan the opening for the door. Against the left wall are hanging shelves of 50 cm wide, in order to give everything, that I need for building backgrounds, a fixed place. And, in the back you see the closet where I keep everything for my fish. In the back, on the right side, is my desk located with some small shelfs to store my books. The larger shels, which you see in front on the right side, are to store my comics. Both my wheelchairs (I buy next year a third wheelchair) are abscent on this plan.


Here, you see the same. But from a different viewpoint. The two massive blocks in fornt on the left side are supposed to be my wheelchairs.




Other viewpoints.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Alright, yesterday I've put 200 gram of epoxy on the plate of my background. These 200 gram was fully absorbed by the plate. So, by the natural prdoducts. 200 gram of epoxy is 5 times the amount of epoxy that a plate of 70x620-cm needs, if it is covered by a layer of epoxy. And, this is the case by all my plates. This feeds my suspicion that especially the soil and peet aren't saturated yet. So, today I've put a new layer of epoxy of 200 gram on the plate. That one too was quickly absorbed by the plate. However, there appeard a few drops from draining. Tomorrow I put another layer on the plate and will finish it with sand, if I think that the plate has had enough of epoxy.


Outside of putting the new layer on my plate, I've nade today a small walk to 't Galgeveld. A report of my day.



Such was the weather when I left. And, during my ride there were a lot of clouds.




I departed via the Vesten of Lier.


The Tuinweg. At the other side of the railroad-crossing starts 't Galgeveld.


It's a collection of blind streets.










't Galgeveld.


I return to Lier via the Vesten.


Which I leave for a minute...




Only to return to the Vesten...




The Bloemmolen in Lier. It's an industrial building that is renovated to luxury lofts.


I leave the Vesten via the Berlarij.


A view on the Werf.


The chapel of St-Jacob.


The town hall of Lier.


Back home.


Where the epoxy is waiting on me.


And I put a second layer of 200 gram on the plate of my background.




The result.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Eddy was here, today.


So, the lamp hangs.


In the meantime, I went for paint for the ceiling.


Besides that, Eddy hung my system against the wall, which I'm going to use to replace (?) the water in the aquarium.


A reel, through which the water comes and goes.


On this way, connected with my falset.


Alright, this the plate in question. With the 200 gram of todat, I reach about 2 kilo of epoxy that's on this plate. Epoxy costs 156 euro for 5 kilo. So, I've decided that the last layer of epoxy will be put on the plate, today. Besides, this plate feels very solid. It has no use, using more epoxy. Either this background works or it doesn't work...


The epoxy.


The sand to put on the last layer of epoxy, when it's still wet. I use sand as an element of structure (against the shiny, plastic look of the background). And, because you make of the sand on your bottom really the binding element between the different parts of the background.


This sand, thus. The sand for the bottom of the aquarium.


This picture is taken before I've put the last layer of epoxt. You see how everything glitters and glistens. 








The result, after the last layer of epoxy.


Now, it's time for the sand.


Under this sand...


Lays burried...


My first, definitive and final result...


----------



## VLEKKIE

This is the 'dirty look' I was searching for. My fiorst definitive result is ready to be glued in the tank.


These pictures are taken without a flash...


So, their reproduction of colour is more or less realistic...




These two are taken with a flash.


The corner on the right of my mould is empty.


A second plate is laying on the table.


There stands the epoxy.


I've put a first layer (200 gr) on the plate.


After that, I decide to go outside. Quite a hopeless decision, as it later would turn out to be.


At the strart of my ride, the sun is shining for a couple of minutes.


I drive onto the Vesten.






The Nete.


But, when I look to the west, our meteorological future becomes clear. Should anyone still have any doubts.


I succeed to take one more picture.


After that, the situation gets truely hopeless. So, I return home.


During the evening...


In the light of the lamp and without a flash...


Or, with a flash.


The plate has dried in 7 hours.


The epoxy stands ready.


I put a second layer of 200 gr on the plate. Tomorrow, I'll finish this plate. The day after I'll order 8 plates of glass and call Erik.


----------



## VLEKKIE

I went for a walk today, too...


Not that it had any point, by the way...


Reason: the same clouds (Right! Other clouds!).


The light on the horizon gives hope. However, I haven't seen the sun today...


Alright, at home this plate is waiting for me.


And, the epoxy.


200 gram of epoxy looks like that.






The result.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today was a very busy day...


The whole day, I was on the way...


From one shop to the other...


Organizing everything...


That needed to be organized...




There were clouds the whole day long...


Sometimes a stripe of sunshine...


In the evening, it cleared up...


What these pictures proof...


Alright, what's the idea..?


I intend to move this computer to my living...


And, to connect it to internet and to my amplifier...


So, I can play Spotify through my amplifier and that will save me a lot of money...


Sadly enough, I didn't know Spotify, when I drew the plan of my living. Result, this whole construction needs to be torn down and rebuilded...


A plank of 60x40-cm, that will service as additional shelf...


What remains of the colour of contrast for my living...


A brush to paint...


A plate...


The epoxy...


The plate, after its first layer of epoxy...


It's time to paint the plank...


The painted plank... Tomorrow, they're going to start at repainting my bedroom...


And, Friday, Eddy comes to help me to drill the additional shelf into the wall...


----------



## VLEKKIE

This is my second definitive result.


It's placed under the aquarium.


This is the plate, on which I work.


And, the epoxy.


This is a brush for epoxy, which you trow away, immediately after work is done.


This is taken with my glove on. The consequences are still visible on my camera.


That's the way the plate looks after its second layer of epoxy.


During painting.


Second layer is painted.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today happened two things: Tim had his birthday and I needed to visit some stores, again. On the way, the sun was sometimes shining, but it remained cold. A report of the day:


The Hof van Aragon.










The Nazaretdreef.


Ergon at Lier.


A little farther on the **** alongside the Nete-channel.


The Kapelstraat.


The Berlaarsesteenweg


The Neerloop.


The fourth plate...


After 200 gram of epoxy...


I've bought today a. o. varnish.


My shelf, after 3 layers of paint.


My shelf, finished with varnish.


Quickly towards Tim's party.


Tim, the birthday boy.


----------



## coralbandit

First HAPPY BIRHTDAY to Tim!Hope it was a great day!
Next things are looking fantastic and I can't wait(expression ,so I will) to see your "art" in water.
I'm not sure if you mentioned before ,but since you plan so well I'm sure you know what you will stock in your tank,what are you going to put in with your "art".
It really looks awesome so far and really enjoy following along with you!THANKS!


----------



## VLEKKIE

coralbandit said:


> First HAPPY BIRHTDAY to Tim!Hope it was a great day!
> Next things are looking fantastic and I can't wait(expression ,so I will) to see your "art" in water.
> I'm not sure if you mentioned before ,but since you plan so well I'm sure you know what you will stock in your tank,what are you going to put in with your "art".
> It really looks awesome so far and really enjoy following along with you!THANKS!


Thank you very much for your kind wishes, Coralbandit! *w3

Well, I sure could understand it if anyone thinks that I'm absolutely crazy to put that layer sand over the natural products and so destroying what was a beautiful background. But, in my experience, it isn't as bad as it looks. One only needs to wait until it's properly lighted, under aquarium-lights. The installation of the tank (intro plants, sand, snails, filter material and heater) is very important before you can judge whether a background is succeeded or not. Although the finishing touch is coming to a close, that moment is still more than one month away. 


This is how I build a tank:

- I choose a main-fish (in Dutch: hoofdvis) and start to read about it.
- Based upon that information, I choose a fish (in Dutch: bijvis), that is complementary with the way my main-fish likes to live.
- I fill in the other parts in a tank: catfish, algae eater and - since I' like cichlids - a predator, capable to deal with the numerous offspring of the cichlid.
- I decide whether a 'special fish' can be placed with this company.
- I read about these fish and try to incorporate all the info in a plan for the background.
- I make the background.
- If everything goes well, I'll buy the fish of the list that I've made.

Personally, I prefer quiet, peaceful tanks where there is absolutely no movement noticable, although all your fish are visible. A kind of a Zen-tank...

So, we have:
1. couple Gymnogeophagus balzanii: S-American, bottom-cichlid, earth-eater, sand oriented, that lives outside the Amazone-Basin (harder water, higher PH, cold warmwaterfish (you can keep then between 20 - 25 degrees Celsius (room temperature)) and avoids swimming unless he absolutely has to.
2. couple Altolamprologus calvus 'black': African cichlid, predatory (therefor not bounded to the bottom) Tanganyika-lake (hard water, high PH, cold warmwaterfish, rock-oriented) that avoids swimming unless he absolutely has to.
3. 4 Agamyxis pectinifrons: officially a nocturnal catfish from S-America (but not from Amazone-Basin, so harder water, higher PH, cold warmwaterfish) invulnerable (goes his own way), likes his hiding spots, not build for swimming.
4. 5 Sturisoma panamese: officially a nocturnal algae eater from S-America (but not from Amazone-Basin, so harder water, higher PH, cold warmwaterfish), peaceful and quiet co-inhabitants are absolutely essential for this slender, long fish.
5. 1 Erpetoichthys calabaricus: a nocturnal, African predator, a Bicchir (one of the oldest fresh-water fish alive today, very succesful design), cold warmwaterfish, snake-fish (the only Bicchir with this appearance). The fish remains hidden when the lights are on.
6. And, as a special fish I have added 6 Macrognathus aculeatus, eels from the Far-East.

So, that will be the inhabitants of the tank. As you see, this company comes from all over the world. But, their water-values aren't that different and especially behaviourally they should go very well together. All of them absolutely detest swimming or being in the mids of active, swimming fish. Each of them loves to hang around the whole day and limits swimming to when it's absolutely necessary. *pc


----------



## VLEKKIE

This is the final result of the fourth plate.


It has gotten its 3 layers of epoxy, just like any plate in this background.


Only, I don't show them all.


This is the final result of the third plate.


This one is placed next to the second plate, under my aquarium.


This is my fourth plate, in the mould.


While the fifth and last plate is being put on the table, there happens an accident.


The PU is visible on this rock.


That needs to be repaired...


----------



## bolram

Absolutely fantastic post. I can surely say I am envious of all the hard work gone into this. 
The background looks absolutely stunning with such great detail and work gone into each stage. I think it is truly inspiring to most on here including myself to see it come along.

Glad you have kept us all updated with step by step pictures showing the fun with yourself and friends along the way. You have definitely made the best looking background I have seen even if its not completely finished yet

I'm looking forward to seeing the final result on your latest project...keep up the good work


----------



## VLEKKIE

bolram said:


> Absolutely fantastic post. I can surely say I am envious of all the hard work gone into this.
> 
> The background looks absolutely stunning with such great detail and work gone into each stage. I think it is truly inspiring to most on here including myself to see it come along.
> 
> Glad you have kept us all updated with step by step pictures showing the fun with yourself and friends along the way. You have definitely made the best looking background I have seen even if its not completely finished yet
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the final result on your latest project...keep up the good work



Thank you for your kind words, Bolram! 

I can understand your envy. But, without any doubt, you'll understand also that it's merely because of my handicap that I can pour so much time, effort and detail into this project. In the wintertime, when it's too cold for us to go outside, we have nothing to do. Some choose to watch tv all day long. I try to pass that time in a bit more creative way. *#3

Well, that's the intention of my updates. To show people what they too can achieve, if they have patience, time and peace of mind. After all, this background is practically build by one hand and one arm. There's nothing I do that an abled person can't do better. *old dude

I thank you very much for your compliment! *w3 

It's nearly finished. 5 more days of work and the work is done. :good-news:


----------



## VLEKKIE

The fifth plate, after a first layer of epoxy.


A close-up.




I have covered the brocken rock with epoxy, too.


And, Eddy has adjusted my corner. What I would do without the help of this exceptional man, I have no idea. He makes a lot of my projects possible... Thanks, Eddy...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, I went to Duffel under such a sky.


The Mijlstraat in Koningshooit on my way back. Still, there's nothing to take pictures of, due to the lack of sunlight.


But, the weather gets better, as I approach Lier again.


Until a clear blue sky finally greets me in Anderstad. This is the marina of Duffel.


I decide to make a small detour in the nature-reserve of Lier.


The force of nature.




Anderstad, the nature-reserve of Lier.






I leave Anderstad.




The Vesten of Lier.



Alright, the rock is glued yesterday.


Without checking if it fits, in this angle.


So, this morning, that needed to be checked.


Fortunately, there wasn't a problem.


So, I can put the second layer of epoxy on the plate.


A close-up.


----------



## VLEKKIE

It was unexpected good weather, today. So, I went out again. For next week, they forecast a lot of rain, nothern wind and temperatures of 10 degrees Celsius. And, that's called: Spring...





The church Sint Gummarus in Lier.




The Vismarkt.


A view on the Werf.




The parc of Lier.






The Ouderijstraat.


Maaikeneveld.




The Hulststraat.


The Grote Markt of Lier, with the town-hall and the belfry.



The last plate after the third layer of epoxy.


I take sand.


And, rub it in the plate.


The final result.


The plates are done.


3 more days of work and it will be done.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, it was time to put epoxy and sand on the pile of rocks.


So, they're under the sand.


Also my two additional rocks (for weight) got done.


But, I still had some epoxy left when I at the end of the road.


So, I''ve put an additional layer of epoxy to the bottom-side of the roots.


Tomorrow and the day after are going to be busy days.


But, the background should be finished by then...


----------



## VLEKKIE

I show you the pile of rocks, without loose sand.




Some close-ups.


We drove today to IKEA. I've bought there a new rack for my bedroom and a new table. This table actually is the first purchase for the background of the next winter, because it's bought with the intention to support the mould of 300x70x70-cm.


I've bought also 3 LED-spots.


My corner now looks like this.


The roots are laying with the upper side upwards.


Could this be epoxy..?


Final result, taken with a flash.


Final result, taken without a flash.


----------



## VLEKKIE

The finished pile of rocks looks like this.


Taken under a flash.


Some close-up's.


Erik dropped by and glued this power strip to the aquarium.


And, these glass plates. In order to get a straight bottom.


We agreed that the 3D-background will be placed inside the tank, the day after tomorrow.


Before that moment I need to put epoxy and sand on the artificial tree.


Also the baseplate could use another layer of sand.


Some time later, the artificial tree is done.




You see..?


And, on the baseplate lays another layer of sand.


----------



## VLEKKIE

My corner looks like this, today.


With my second computer connected to amplifier, finally.


At 17.00 h the sun suddely starts to shine. The Vesten of Lier.


The bicycle path to the Tuinweg.


I arrive...


At Galgeveld...










It was very cold.


On the way home: Zevenbergen.


Where it was equally cold.


At home, I needed to do the inside of the artificial tree.






Results.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, there was something that looked like the sun, for a minute. The Grote Markt in Lier.


The Schapekoppenstraat.


Towards a small bridge across the Nete.


But the fun was over, soon.


The Jaagpad alongside the Nete.




By such weather, I returned home.


I drove by the shop, you see in the distance.


For a box of new glasses.


At home, my living looks like this.


This small table is empty.


The mould, too.


My corner looks filled.


And, Spotify is playing on my computer.


Erik came by this afternoon.


And, has glued my 3D-background in the tank.


As you can see.


Close-up's from a 3D-background.








Monday, water is being put in the aquarium.


With 8 kilos of salt.


When this disinfection treatement is over, we'll find out if the background is truely waterproof.


Meanwhile, the clean up has started.


----------



## VLEKKIE

As you can see, the clean up progresses slowly but surely.




2 additional pictures.



According to me, I've met my target. The intention of this background has always been to create an under water look, similar to Raf Denier's paludarium. All simularities between R. Denier's background for his paludarium and my 3D-background for aquariums are intentional...


----------



## VLEKKIE

As you can see, the clean up progresses slowly but surely.




2 additional pictures.



According to me, I've met my target. The intention of this background has always been to create an under water look, similar to Raf Denier's paludarium. All simularities between R. Denier's background for his paludarium and my 3D-background for aquariums are intentional...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Yesterday, I've put water in the aquarium.


But, as usual, I encountered several problems (rocks floating and more fun like that). So, I emptied the tank. Thursday, I undertake a new trial...


----------



## VLEKKIE

During the first day that I tried to fill the tank with water, an unexpected problem revealed itself. All of my rocks were floating. And, while I emptied the aquarium, another problem showed itself. The tube on my reel is too long to change the water in my aquarium easily.

So, I agreed with Erik to come and solve these problems. In the meantime, the baseplates are glued to the aquarium with silicones en everything is made heavier by the use of pebbles. This is a temporary sollution until sand (about 70 kilos) is added in the tank. For the rest, we've decided to use a pomp for a small fountain. We have hope that it will solve the matter. If not, we'll take a pomp for small ponds.





Now, the aquarium looks like that.




As you can see, everything is made heavy by pebbles.


Temporary, I have a 2000-l/h-pomp in my aquarium. I'll start up this tank very slowly. A first problem we have is that there's a reaction of something with something.


The rock that looks white on this picture, isn't leaky. There isn't any water underneath the epoxy of anything like that. Earlier, Erik scratched the surface and the white stuff is on the outside of the rock. However, this doesn't explain what it is. Getting rid of it, seems to be our first problem (or else, making sure that it doesn't spread).


----------



## VLEKKIE

I've told you that there would be a second attempt to fill the aquarium with water on Monday. And, so happened...




The tank, while it's being filled.


The tank, when it's filled.




Some close-ups.

Tomorrow or the day after, I'll change the water in aquarium by 90%. And, Friday, I'll do the same. After a third change of water of 90%, on Monday next week, there will be put 8 kilos of salt in the aquarium and that water remains in the tank during one week. After that, the rincing begins.


----------



## jacioux

Doing a great job love to see it all come together. My daughter just went on summer break and were going to attempt something similar to what you are doing. 

Keep it up and thanks for the pictures of the surrounding area where you live. It's beautiful country there.


----------



## VLEKKIE

jacioux said:


> Doing a great job love to see it all come together. My daughter just went on summer break and were going to attempt something similar to what you are doing.
> 
> Keep it up and thanks for the pictures of the surrounding area where you live. It's beautiful country there.



Thank you very much for your encouragements, Jacioux! 

Well, I hope that your daughter has fun during camp and maybe she succeeds in building something that resembles an aquarium-background! *w3

Thanks for what you say concerning my pictures. The weather has changed, over here, so it's sunny and warm. I make long walks, now. Yesterday, I've been to 3 villages. I hope you'll like the report that fololows now. *#3


----------



## VLEKKIE

I leave Lier by the Beatrijslaan.




And, drive through the Kromme Ham.


The Vogelzangstaat in Kessel (village).




The Vaerestraat.


The Lindekesbaan.


The Heidestraat.


After that, I drive towards Nijlen (other village).


I start at the Lege Baan (Empty Road)...


But, no need to worry...


In the meantime, we've build it full.


Flemings can be a fanatical people.








The Hemelweg.


The Helleweg.


The Nieuwe Bevelsesteenweg.


Before I disappear in the Bartstraat.


The Bartstraat is a small street...


That connects Lier and Berlaar (another village).


Now, I need to follow the Liersesteenweg for a while...


And, I arrive home. The Nete-channel.




Current situation: Everything is going alright, now. Not a trace of mold is visible. However, it's still much too soon to judge about it. There is a rection of something with something, but these infected parts (one rock and two very small spots in the background) don't seem to grow. I've changed the water already two times. The water gets less cloudy. It is the intention that I keep on changing water until it's more or less clear. After the, we add salt in the water to desinfect everything.





Tuesday I've changed the water. The tank, while it's being emptied.


Here, it's getting filled.


Tuesday: one full aquarium.

Today, I've changed the water for a second time.


Thursday: a filled tank.


----------



## VLEKKIE

Last week I've changed the water 7 times. The water gets gradually less and less cloudy, but the progress in this departemen goes slow. To speed things up a bit, I've added 5 kilo of salt today. Because salt binds quite easily with chemical elements. Besides you can use salt too as a rudimentary disinfectant. I'll chang the water 3 times, this week. Next week, I'll change the water 1x and add each time 10 kilo of salt. After that, the rincing can start with fresh water.


The tank, again filled. Last Thusday.


It's a pity that there gets as much oxygen released at each change of water. This makes it impossible for you to see how clear the water has become right after a change of water.


The tank while it's being filled today.


On the bottom lays...


Salt that isn't dissolved yet...


----------



## VLEKKIE

This Friday, Erik came by. To glue a rock, the tree to the baseplate and the baseplate to the aquarium on the right side. Besides that, he has inspected the background completely.


That's the current situation of the aquarium. It's getting filled again, on Monday.


The baseplate is glued.


The rock that went floating.


And, the tree.


The inspection reveiled that we have small problems woth the tree. This isn't a disaster. We fixed the problem, for as far as we could. For the rest, there isn't anything toxic or perishable used during the construction of the tree. So, even if we didn't fix everything, this is no disaster. The only thing that has changed, is the appearance of the tree. It looks very light, now. Wether this has to do with our small problems or due to the used salt, is not known.

On these small problems, Erik didn't find one fault. The installation of the tank can proceed. Erik and I have agreed to install this aquarium within 2 or 3 weeks...


----------



## VLEKKIE

While Vlekkie is sleeping...


I give these boxes their layer of varnish...




Quickly, I make a third box...


And, start to fill the tank...


On that moment, Vlekkie wakes up...


She looks at me...


And, at the aquarium...


Vlekkie seems to wonder whether that is worth getting up for...


Apparently not...


The sun breaks through the clouds, when the tank looks like that...


So, I make a small walk...




The Spuihuis of Lier...


The Vesten of Lier...


On the way back, I encounter this family of swans...


Let's go home...


Where I fill the tank untill here...


Because, I want to photograph the sunset...


So, I'm going on a small walk again...




Two views on the Werf...


However, once arrived in Anderstad, the nature-reserve of Lier...




There come ever more clouds...


And, they block the sunset...


When I'm home, I fill finally the aquarium...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Things weren't exactly going as I liked. It seemed that the tank was becoming more and more cloudy, while the intention was less and less cloudy. And, there develloped a layer of dust (something that looks like dust) on the bottom of the tank. I'm thinking I have a sort of algae, which you see more often when you start up a tank and which gives everything a whitish haze.

I decided a change of tactics was needed and replaced the tepid (?) water by cold water.









The tank while he's being filled...


I wanted clear water...


I received clear water...




Clearer than ever before...


But, there is some condensation on the front window...


I've called my good friend and Erik too wants to put something living in the tank asap. Because, we want the filter to start to work. And, to get the bacteries needed for a filter, there has to be organic waist. So, we've agreed to install the tank this Friday (introduction material to filter + sand + snails). The plants are ordered but it can still take a week or two. We'll put them in the tank when they're available. And after that, we'll have a look after a week or two. By then, all problems should be solved...


----------



## VLEKKIE

This was my tank, 12 hours after I changed its water.


The only difference with the previous situations is that the water has been changed by cold water instead of tepid water.


This makes our suspicion stronger that I have algae.


As you all can see...


The aquarium is holding its end...


Even when you take close-ups.


The only thing that worries me, is this sedement...


But, tomorrow Erik comes. We shall see what is what...



This is the tank, well over 24 hours after the water-change...




The aquarium still looks quite well...


This still worries me, but tomorrow, we'll find out what it is (hopefully)...


----------



## VLEKKIE

That's how my tank looks now.


There is sand on the bottom.




And, the material to filter is installed.


Wednesday the plants and snails arrive.


My plants will definitively be:
- XX Valisneria gigantea.
- 12 Anubia barteri (8 between the rocks and 4 at the tree).
- MP Anubias congensis.


----------



## jamnigh

That looks simply amazing. I am jealous!!


----------



## VLEKKIE

Yes, Yamnigh, it turns out the way I expected it. A nice background, isn't it? 

Well, you can always remember that if you want such a background and you have the time, the means and the place to store it while you're building, nothing stands in your way of building one exactly like this one. Every step is explained here. Add some imagination of your own and away you are! k:


----------



## VLEKKIE

My tank looks like this...


24 hours after the installation...


In between these artificial rocks and roots...


By Wednesday, there will be...


8 Anubias barteri...


Straigt ahead, against the backside, will come 1 MP Anubias congensis. With 4 Anubias barteri at the tree.


And in this corner, at the backside, will come Valisneria gigantea.


----------



## Kehy

It's looking fantastic, can't wait to see it all planted!


----------



## VLEKKIE

Kehy said:


> It's looking fantastic, can't wait to see it all planted!


Thanks a lot for your compliment, Kehy! 

Me neither! It will only look more beautiful. *w3


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, the water in my tank was christal clear...


So, I went for a walk...




To Anderstad...




The nature-reserve of Lier...




However...




I didn't reach it...




Because...




There was just too much...




WIND!!!




At home, Vlekkie was sleeping undisturbedly...


----------



## VLEKKIE

I'm sorry...


But Erik can't make it, tomorrow...


Erik has bought a new car...


And, sold his old one...


But, he's waiting on the right documents...


So, the plants will have to wait until next week...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Yesterday, Erik brought snails to my appartment (Melanoïdes tuberculata). These snails live in your substrate during the day and night they surface to eat. It is this daily movement which a bottom of sand needs in order not to silt and starting to rot.

These pictures are taken six hours after the snails have been put in the aquarium. With dimmed lights, of course.








Today, he brought the plants by. These are: 12 Anubias barteri, 1 MP Anubias congensis and 10 Valisneria gigantea.

















'Without any doubt, that's interesting...


'But, not interesting enough...'


----------



## VLEKKIE

sorry, a dubbelpost... *pc


----------



## Kehy

It's beautiful! The plants really bring it all together, and it's been great watching things come together from the beginning. Maybe someday I'll have a tank I can try this with


----------



## VLEKKIE

Kehy said:


> It's beautiful! The plants really bring it all together, and it's been great watching things come together from the beginning. Maybe someday I'll have a tank I can try this with


I thank you very much for your compliment, Kehy! *w3

I'm glad that you liked it, although progress is slow. But, there are things I can't alter, I'm afraid... :huh:

Well, if you want such a tank, then I'm sure you'll get it sooner or later...


----------



## VLEKKIE

That's how my aquarium looks, today.


Another three days (maximum) and I have 100% clear water.


Close-ups.










Why this one looks so red, I don't know.


----------



## VLEKKIE

It is some time ago, since I've posted my latest progress-report about my aquarium. The water is still not 100% according to our wishes. However, aswellErik as I remain convinced of the fact that we'll succeed to get the water perfect. This should take place in the coming two weeks. If the water proofs to be impossible to get clear, it's still not a disaster. Because, the water isn't toxic in any way. My colony of snails is still alive and kicking and also the plants seem to be alright. Furthermore, the light-grey substance, resembling dust, is gone. Once it threatened to take over the tank. According to us, the aquarium is finding its biological balance. Nothing seems to be able to stop the fish from coming. Even though, it depends on the weather, here. For the moment, the weather is very nice, it's warm with a lot of sunshine. Aslong as that doesn't change, I'm in no hurry to get the fish in the tank...






My aquarium.



First, we concentrate on the left-side.

































After that follows the right side.





















My background without light-grey fluff.






That was it for today...


----------



## VLEKKIE

My aquarium, tonight...





To my big relief...












The water had become completely clear...






The Valisneria gigantea makes new leaves...


So, everything goes well...


With my aquarium...


----------



## VLEKKIE

My aquarium...



As you can see...






Still without fish...






But, they're ordered...






And, I've got conformation...






It's for within 2 or 3 weeks...






So, we have some more patience...






After all, this project went ahead 10 months ago...






So, what are two weeks extra..?






Compared to such a period..?






In the meantime...



Everything goes well with my tank...


----------



## coralbandit

Everything is looking great and can't wait(I will) till I see fish in your system!All your creations look so natural and the plants seem to be doing great.CONGRATS! 
You are a credit to the hobby ,thanks for sharing!


----------



## HiTekHoney

Wow! This is a fantastic piece of work! I'm just dumbfounded!! My DIY items look like child's play compared to this! Hats off and I take a bow! Just spectacular! Fabutastic! Complete awesomeness!


----------



## VLEKKIE

coralbandit said:


> Everything is looking great and can't wait(I will) till I see fish in your system!All your creations look so natural and the plants seem to be doing great.CONGRATS!
> You are a credit to the hobby ,thanks for sharing!


I thank you very much for your kind compliments, Coral Bandit! *w3

Yes, the snails are living happily in the water (they remain near the bottom, which is a good sign) for 3 weeks and the plants all are making new leaves and not one of them seems to have any problem. All the water-values remain perfect, so there shouldn't be any problems when we introduce the fish. 

All we have to do now, is waiting... *pc


----------



## VLEKKIE

HiTekHoney said:


> Wow! This is a fantastic piece of work! I'm just dumbfounded!! My DIY items look like child's play compared to this! Hats off and I take a bow! Just spectacular! Fabutastic! Complete awesomeness!


Thanks a lot for all those compliments, Hitek Honey! *w3

To achieve such a result, you need to have time. And, since I'm disabled, I have nothing but time. Especially in the winter, when it becomes too cold te be outside... :good-news:


----------



## HiTekHoney

I seriously doubt it has anything to do with your disability. I think it it is your devotion and excellent patience with imagination that made this work. What makes you amazing is the fact that you are disabled, but I do not think it is because of this. I believe that work like this calls for devotion and passion. Like Coralbandit stated, you are one of the few special additions to this community. A valuable addition. 

Geweldig werk. Je verdient alle eer. Gefeliciteerd! Ik hoop dat ik verwoord het recht!


----------



## VLEKKIE

HiTekHoney said:


> I seriously doubt it has anything to do with your disability. I think it it is your devotion and excellent patience with imagination that made this work. What makes you amazing is the fact that you are disabled, but I do not think it is because of this. I believe that work like this calls for devotion and passion. Like Coralbandit stated, you are one of the few special additions to this community. A valuable addition.
> Geweldig werk. Je verdient alle eer. Gefeliciteerd! Ik hoop dat ik verwoord het recht!


I'm deeply honoured that you bestow me with all these complimets, Hitek Honey! 

Well, I've always learned that a person must do his best in the things that he does. If you're not going to do your best, you'd better not start with it. I guess this result is doing my best. 

Yes, you must like keeping aquariums, before you start to build backgrounds like these. But, it's not only that. It's a great challenge and most of all, it's fun to do. And, aslong as that doesn't changes, I just keep building. 

In September or Oktober (depends of the local weather) I start at my next build. Of which I will report on this forum. Hope to hear from you..!


----------



## VLEKKIE

Today, I've had conformation. I'll have the fish on Tuesday, over two weeks. Normally, I could have received them today, but the shop had fotgotten to order them... *r2


I leave you with some pictures of Flanders. *pc



When I arrive...



The station of Leuven...



The Diestsepoort...



The Diestsestraat...



When I leave...






The Station of Leuven...



When I arrive in Aarschot...



The Gelderodestraat...












Fields in Aarschot...






The Donkerstraat...






Along the way...












The center and the church of Aarschot...


----------



## Redbug

Hi VLEKKiE,
Have not been on for a while and thrilled to see your build. It looks fantastic. I also can't wait to see fish in it. Also love your shots of Flanders, beauty and space, you have a good eye.
Cheers,
Redbug


----------



## VLEKKIE

Redbug said:


> Hi VLEKKiE,
> Have not been on for a while and thrilled to see your build. It looks fantastic. I also can't wait to see fish in it. Also love your shots of Flanders, beauty and space, you have a good eye.
> Cheers,
> Redbug


Hi, Redbug!

Yeah, it's been a while. 

I'm glad that you like the result of all my building efforts. *w3

Well, we just have to have some more patience. But, that isn't too bad, when you hold into account that this project started some 10 months ago. So... :good-news:

I thank you too for your compliments regarding my pictures! *thumbsup thanx

Maybe you like these, too. I've just finished a second photobook: Skies above Lier.

De Wereld Volgens Dirk G. / The World According To Dirk G.: Luchten boven Lier: m'n tweede fotoboek. / Luchten boven Lier: my second photobook.

Ciao,

Dirk Gonthier...


----------



## VLEKKIE

Two weeks ago, the first fish for my new tank arrived. But, alas, it was only the night brigade. Fish, that don't show themselves during daytime. It had very little point to take pictures of them, because they only show themselves, when all the lights of the aquarium are turned off. But tonight, during feeding, the Erpetoichthys calabaricus came forward...




There he is...



The Erpetoichthys calabaricus...









He's cruising through the tank...



But, he notices something...



And, returns home...



Fortunately, Vlekkie knows how to lure him from his tent...



But this time he doesn't come alone...



He brought his friend along: the Agamyxis pectinifrons...



Together, they move through the tank...



The pictures are taken in a hurry. So, they lack the qualities of a decently shot picture. But, it's better than nothing. Tomorrow or the day after the shop gets a new delivery. I hope that my day shift is part of that delivery.


----------



## sephnroth

thankyou for sharing your work and time with us! I wish I could make something as good!


----------



## VLEKKIE

sephnroth said:


> thankyou for sharing your work and time with us! I wish I could make something as good!


Don't even mention it, Sephnrot! 

Well, if you had so much time on your hands as I do, you'd probably succeed! k:


----------



## VLEKKIE

Dear friends,

I've got nothing new to report conceirning my tank. That's the reason why I kept quiet, for so long. The day shift is still not in my aquarium. Because, those fish seem to be unfindable.

- Sturisoma panamese: I've waited for 3 months and still my shop can't lay its hands on them. Now, I've given my authorisation to buy the Sturisoma aureum. And this despite the fact that the aureum comes originally from the Amazone-basin and needs soft, acidic water. While the panamese comes out of Panama and needs water-values that lay way closer to European tap water. Beside that, I find the panamese a prettier fish. But, it will be the aureum.

- Macrognathus aculeatus: Despite that I had these fish 2 years ago, my shop can't find them. A little more patience seems needed.

- Gymnogeophagus balzanii: Although the balzanii is the most known cichlid out of the Gymnogeophagus-family, nobody offers him today. The balzanii feels very good in European tap water and breeds very easily. Consequently, the market got swamped with offspring of the balzanii. Consequently, the offspring of the balzanii was worthlees and the breeders stopped breeding the balzanii. In the Netherlands and in Germany, the balzanii seems to be available. We're investigating this now and have to find a day to collect him.


I present you with a number of pictures of my tank, now. Everything is going well with it. The plants, the snails and the night shift (although invisible) are all doing very well.


















































For the rest I've taken the very sad decision of not adding any additional tank with the current one. Because I can't perform any maintenance tasks anymore. And, because Erik has already 3 hernias which can't be operated. So, should I install other tanks and Erik is for a longer time unavailable, it will turn out to be a real disaster. And, I don't want that, 'cause the fish will be the first victims.

Now, this doesn't want to say that I'll never build backgrounds again. For instance, over three years, when I change my fish, I will build another decor to house them. Or, sooner, if my Dutch aqua-friend wants to have a background, after rebuilding her house.

In the meantime, I will occupy myself with the construction of wooden scales of ships Billing Boats Official Website 2012 and with photography. I've recently discovered HDR-photographyc and I leave you with some examples:
















































There isn't much more to tell. I keep you posted from the moment a fish from the day shift arrives...


----------



## Kehy

Glad to see the tank is still looking wonderful, and your photography is excellent as always. I'm working on my first background myself, using actual stone instead of foam, but I can see why foam is so popular, stone is tough to work with! Best of luck finding your fish


----------



## VLEKKIE

Kehy said:


> Glad to see the tank is still looking wonderful, and your photography is excellent as always. I'm working on my first background myself, using actual stone instead of foam, but I can see why foam is so popular, stone is tough to work with! Best of luck finding your fish


I thank you very much for your friendly compliments, Kehy! *w3

I'm very glad that you're working too at your own background! If you have a bit of patience and put a little effort in it, I'm sure you can have a prettier background than most! 

Yeah, foam works easier and is lighter than stone. However, the downside is that it floats, so you have to glue it in your tank. *pc

It's a pity that I couldn't find your background among the DIY-projects which are here presented (maybe I looked over it). Because you sure make me curious! *h/b

Yeah, let's hope that it won't take that long anymore! :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## coralbandit

Your tank looks great!most wouldn't be patient enough to wait the fish the truly desire and would settle for what they saw the day they shopped.I commend you for sticking to your guns.
I'm very sorry to hear about Tim and that you won't be doing more,as I did look forward to your creations.
Your art is fantastic ,so obviously you're keeping busy and I.m glad for that.
Enjoy ,and hope to see pics when you get the fish you really want.
Tank looks GREAT!


----------



## VLEKKIE

coralbandit said:


> Your tank looks great!most wouldn't be patient enough to wait the fish the truly desire and would settle for what they saw the day they shopped.I commend you for sticking to your guns.
> I'm very sorry to hear about Tim and that you won't be doing more,as I did look forward to your creations.
> Your art is fantastic ,so obviously you're keeping busy and I.m glad for that.
> Enjoy ,and hope to see pics when you get the fish you really want.
> Tank looks GREAT!


Thank you very much for your friendly compliment, Bandit! *w3

True, most people wouldn't wait so long. But, this background was made with those fish in mind (thus, it offers them all they need to live a life according to their nature), so it isn't that easy to replace them. Well, sure, it is easy, but then you have a background without any purpose. That's not my intention. So, we have some more patience. I started this backrground about one year ago. So, a couple of weeks more won't make that much difference... 

It was a very painful decision. But, it was a necessary one. I made my list five years ago and a lot of what was still possible then, isn't possible anymore. Due to my disability, there are some maintenance tasks that I can't do anymore. And, I have to take into account that Eric's back doesn't improve as time marches on. Better to take such a decision now than to be sorry later. The fish would have been the first victims, if anything goes wrong... *old dude

However, Bandit, this doesn't mean that I'll never build another background. Only the moment of building one is postponed. In the meantime, I'm not going anywhere and will check in here regularly to post the posts about this tank. *pc

Thanks a lot for your compliment! Yeah, it's important to keep busy. Probably, I'll show you a few pictures of the wooden scales of ships that I'm going to build, whenever I'll publish my following aquarium-reports. That way, you get an idea of how that's done and the results that can be obtained. *reading

You'll get to see them, Bandit, I can assure you!


----------



## VLEKKIE

This is my aquarium…



The tank measures 200x70x80-cm…



And, can hold about 1000 liter of water…






There, he is…



The Erpetoichthys calabaricus…



This a preditorial fish of the Bicchir-family who lives only in Africa… The Bicchir-family is one of the oldest families of freshwater fish on this planet… He gets to be 40 cm…



The Erpetoichthys calabaricus is the only one within the Bicchir-family that acquired this eel-like appearance… None of the other Bicchirs has followed the Erpetoichthys calabaricus in his example…



This fish doesn’t have specials demands in regard of water and he limits his activities mostly during the night…



Here, he disappears under a piece of wood…



Only to reappear on the other side…



And, then he’s off…












This fish is called the Macrognathus aculeatus, a representative from the family of eels, that lives in the Far-East… He gets to be 40 cm…



It is a social sort of eel, so multiple specimens can be kept together… The Macrognathus aculeatus has no problems with adapting to European tap-water…



This one is doubting whether he would engage a piece of fish…



Clearly, this one has no problem with it…



Here, you can see two Macrognathus aculeatus in the company of one Heros notatus…









This fish is one of the six Heros notatus, that are now in the tank… The Heros notatus comes from South-America, is a member of the family of cichlids, gets to be 25 cm and will become the king of the tank…



It’s my intention that there will be one breeding-couple in the tank, when they become adult… ‘Cause the Heros notatus has no problem whatsoever with European tap-water…



The young Heros notatus aren’t very pretty, right now… But, that will change as they grow older… Here, you can see it together with a Macrognathus…



It’s a pity that this picture isn’t focussed correctly… ‘Cause one of my Heros notatus is already showing his colours…



Anyway, you have an idea now about how the Heros will look like…









This is the Sturisoma panamese… He eates algae, comes from South-America and gets to be 25 cm…



Fish that eat algae usually don’t care what happens in the tank and go their own way…



Now, you know how the Sturisoma panamese looks like…



This one doesn’t show its high fin, that is located on its back… That will be for another time…



So, now you’ve seen all the fish that are in my tank… Except for the Agamyxis pectinifrons…



But, that a real nocturnal fish that doesn’t show itself during the daytime…



A multicultural happening…



Who said that fish from different continents couldn’t live together in one aquarium..?



See you next time..!


----------



## coralbandit

Your tank looks AWESOME! I'm glad to see you have fish in it and hope you are enjoying it as much as I enjoyed seeing it and hearing from you.
Thanks.
Your tank really looks great!


----------



## tcald429

Wow now that is an awesome tank!


----------



## majerah1

Always beautiful pictures! The fish look very happy and well settled too!


----------



## VLEKKIE

coralbandit said:


> Your tank looks AWESOME! I'm glad to see you have fish in it and hope you are enjoying it as much as I enjoyed seeing it and hearing from you.
> Thanks.
> Your tank really looks great!


Thank you very much for all your compliments, Coralbandit! *w3

Yeah, finally, the fish arrived..! After a period of waiting for more than three months..! *old dude

You'll be hearing from me, on a more reular base, now that I have something to show you!


----------



## VLEKKIE

tcald429 said:


> Wow now that is an awesome tank!


I thank you very much, Tcald, for your compliment! *w3


----------



## VLEKKIE

majerah1 said:


> Always beautiful pictures! The fish look very happy and well settled too!


Thank you very much for all of your compliments, Majerah! *w3

Well, I've tried to hold them into account. There are a lot of hiding spots, there are fresh plants, there is fresh water and plenty of food...


----------



## VLEKKIE

The Situation of my aquarium.

It's more than a month ago, since I showed you for the last time my aquarium. There hasn't happened a lot, in the meantime. The Agamyxis pectinifrons are still alive and kicking. But they don't show themselves as long as the lights are on. The Erpetoichthys calabaricus has found its place in the pile of rocks and leaves this pile very seldom. The Macrognathus aculeatus proofs to be a far relative of our eel and thus is a fish that only comes out in the twilight. During the day, they too remain in the pile of rocks. I've found a sixth Macrognathus aculeatus. Or it is an eel that went into the tank unnoticed and remains much smaller than his congeners, or it is a young specimen, born in the tank. The future will tell. There remain still 4 Heros notatus of the original 6: 3 males and 1 female. And, the Sturisoma panamese goes its own way without considering what's happening in the tank.




This is my aquarium.



This is one of the Heros notatus.




































The Macrognathus aculeatus.





All eyes focussed on the food.


















The sixth Macrognathus aculeatus…



Here, together with a Heros notatus.












The Erpetoichthys calabaricus.


















The Sturisoma panamese.












My aquarium.


----------

